# Leiela's Journal



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey There im new to the site and i thought what better way to have you guys get to know me than though a journal.

I'm a big journal keeper and i've kept them for years on another site but thats sites in the US and it seems to be dying a slow and painful death. Not to mention the new found elitism which seems to have struck it causing all new people to get scared off because they are treated like idiots simply because they don't know all the answers yet.

Anyhoo here i am,and looking forward to sharing my exploit's with some brit's for a change.

Ok so who am i? well im a slightly insane poledancing computer geek, what can i say brains and brawn?? well ok maybe i'm still working on the brawn but i am working on it and thats the most important thing.

I started "working out" about 3 years ago when i was told at a dance audition that i was too fat to work in thier club... hmm.. i did the typical woman thing starved myself and lost the fat but i didn't like the way i looked, not to mention my energy and strength crashed and you try doing a 3 hours pole set existing on fresh air it ain't fun i can tell you that.

So i decided there must be another way of staying lean, while actually having energy and thus i found the world of lifting and what can i say i love it almost as much as i love my pole.. which by the way i have an un-natural obbession with.

3 years later i've had quite a few personal trainers but i've finally reached the point where i think my knowledge is good enough that i can go it alone. (well not entirely alone .. Marianne Anderson is a total babe and helps me when i get stuck, which is quite often, mostly she just keeps me sane and makes me feel like a noob haha)

Okie ... so what is this mum of two planing for the next few months??

Well with Mariannes help im formulated a plan of action, what i say that she's written me a workout routine and im doing what im told like a little soldier, however she doens't give me a diet plan because she "likes me to think and learn" Basically she just offers help and guidance and whoops my butt and tells me when im being a moron...

i remember the first day i spoke to her, she's fab but i felt like such a dunce, i remeber her asking me why i didn't eat dairy the converstation went something like ..

Marianne : why don' you eat dairy?

Me : "because my trainer told me not too"

Marianne : but why?

Me : I dunno i just do as i was told.

Marianne : Are you lactose intolerant?

Me : I don't think so

Marianne : then why don't you eat it?

Me: erm.... i dunno.. *sob*

Marianne : do me a favor NEVER do anything unless you understand why..

I've learned so much from her she is truly fab!! and built like a brick **** house to boot.

Anyway right now im focused on building me some quads and Delts, Quads are coming along super, i've gone from squating 60Kg to Squating 100kg since i started working with Marianne. My delts however are being abit more stubborn, i wouldn't say i was a pure ecomorph im too short haha but i do have hard gainer qualitys especially when if comes to building my upper half.

Right now im doing Specialisation Blocks, which basically means i train quads/Delts 2 days, Full body 1 day and rest for one day on a 4 day rota.

I'm eating around 2400 cals a day, which means the people at work have decided that all i do all day is eat.. and sometimes i feel that way. My biggest downfall is forgetting to eat, i think more than being a hard gainer my problem is that i get caught up in something and weee go's the time and next thing i know 4 hours have passed and i havent eaten or drank anything.. yes thats my other problem i have a major fluid intake problem which i bet is not helping either.

Anyway basically im just looking for help and advice and abit of accountabilty, Mariannes great but i do feel i pester her and im sure she's got better things to be doing than answering all my dumb questions.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

hi and good luck with journal


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so food today,

M1 : Oatmeal, Milk and Whey

M2 : Cottage Cheese Cassarole

M3 : Ham, BrownRice and Strifried Veggy, Banana + Yogurt

M4 : workout Whey, Dextrose and Creatine

m5 : Ham, BrownRice and Strifried Veggy

m6 : Chicken with Tomato Salsa, Sweet Potato and Broccolli

Havent quite worked out the marco's yet the chicken is still in the oven so i'll pop it up when i serve it up and weigh it.

Cottage Cheese Cassarole .. really isn't a cassarole, i found the recipe on the web and it was edible but truthfully it was more like a crustless quiche,

Ingredients : 1 tub cottage cheese, 2 eggs and Frozen Spinach .. mix together and bung in oven. easy peasy job done i also like to add loads of ground black pepper and sometimes chilli.

Tomato Salsa Chicken : Really is just that chicken breasts cooked in the oven topped wth Homemade Salsa

Ingredients for the Salsa, tin of chopped toms, onions, peppers, chilli flakes and dried cilantro, Olive oil and a squeeze of tom puree fry up the peppers and onions in a tiny bit of olive oil, add the rest of the ingredients and just warm though, it keeps for upto a week in the fridge and it can be used for alsorts, today topping chicken breasts.



I've made 3 chicken breasts, one for my tea now and 2 for tomorrow, one i'll most likely chop up and mix with some Wholegrain couscous and salad for lunch.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Todays Workout was Day 1 of my Block So

5 x 5 Back Squats (100kg) (Box Squats)

3 x 8 Front Squats (60Kg)

5 x 5 millies (20Kg)

3 x 8 Super set, Arnies (10kg) and Side Laterals (7.5kg)


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

right now i have my dinner in front of me i know what i ate 

Calories 2,400

Fat 101

Carbohydrate 193.2

Dietary Fiber 19.5

Protein 182.5

Edit : Due to not being able to eat all the chicken, started to feel really queazy but protien's already in the right ball park, so i've weighed the bit i threw out and i'll add a handful of almonds before bed.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

welcome babe


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Thankies for the welcome !!

Okie dokie long term goals ... I guess i should really jot down where i want to be why am i doing this?

Well ok i admit i started for my pole, i'm already the old dancer in most places i perform (being in my 30's .. eek)but i didn't want to be the old fat dancer.

Since lifting i've noticed a substantial imporvement in my pole work, I think as a whole people don't realise how physically demanding poledancing is, but improved strenght has helped ten fold, simply put i have the strenght to perform moves i could never do before. Granted i do have to watch my flexabilty abit but i think the lifitng as more a bonus than a minus.

secondly my goal for the last 2 years running has been to compeate in a figure competition i have my eye on a NABBA comp and while i think when i got the idea two years ago i didn't realise how hard it was going to be to get ready for it, i guess i just thought i'd build abit of muscle and walk of stage .. wow was a wrong !!!

Being a hard gainer means i'm not yet ready, and although i am quite muscular (my avi pick's don't me justice) and it really show's at a higher body fat, people comment on it all the time, especially guys!

Unfortunatly my upper half is taking it's sweet *F*ing time, and even though i have packed on quite abit of muscle, the minute i get below 14% body fat i look anorexic... hence yet again i've put off Nabba for another year .. *Grumble Grumble* im really not happy about it, i wanted to compeate this may but it really isn't going to happen, i don't want to walk on stage looking like a stick insect.

The whole thing is really annoying, everyone comments on how muscular i am for a girl, i struggle with clothes because of it.. yet the minute i cut .. BAM it's like the muscle dissapears and i look Sick.

So... NABBA is still on the cards .. next year!! this year im doing a low slow bulk so i can *F*ing well compeate next year because i refuse to put it off AGAIN!

However Compeating is not totally off the cards for this year, this year im lining up Pole Diva's and Miss Pole Competitions so at least one aspect of my fitness routine is having a run this year. I'm not sure of the dates yet as they haven't announced them but Pole diva's is usually around september, and Miss pole is usually after that usually around oct/nov.

So the plan really is to just bulk right the way though till i get my dates, then plan a cut just before the competition season starts.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I wish people wouldn't take and post up pics of food... makes me so damn hungry 

Sounds like you have a good trainer there. "Marianne : do me a favor NEVER do anything unless you understand why.. " such good advice I think, and why I often end up writing way too much on some posts... I prefer it when others explain their ideas and advice so I try to do the same. If you know exactly what and why things do what they do then you can work out what's effective and what isn't a lot better.

Nice journal with a good organised plan. Subscribed


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Glad to see another computer geek (I am one btw) who's not 400 LBS of fats drinking pepsi eating pizza 24/7  and food left overs on his keyboard.

Good luck with your journal and welcome, looks interesting i will be following that.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Best of luck lady!

You'll have to share some of your pole dancing moves with us ladies 

Nice squatting BTW...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck will keep an eye on this


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

wow thanks for the warm welcome.

Ok so whats up wih the scales in my life?! I got up this morning and my bathroom scales have decided that im 185lb ... ye know i know im bulking an all but i think 65lb over night is alittle "off" . They've been playing up for about a week, usually settling them on the radiator to warm for 10 minutes fix's them but this morning the best reading i can get out of them is 130lb, i haven't weighed properly for 2 weeks due to "time of the month bloat" sorry for the info thier fella's so i was hoping for anything upto 4lb gain from my last true wiegh, but 10lb is pushing it... hmmm time to buy a new set i think.

then to top things off i try and weigh out my couscous and Chicken for my lunch and my kitchen scales have died.. thats just the battery thoguh so ill buy one when im shopping today np. Till then im just had eye ball it and package it up, luckily i have another set of scales on my desk at work so i can weigh my lunch there (yes the guys at work think my weighing my food is crazy but honestly i don't care  )

I've had a reply from Marianne concerning my Tummy trouble, she's been a tropper as usual and has been trying to help me trouble shoot the problem since christmas. the suggestion this morning is to back up off the protien and add more fats while trying some digestive Enzymes she seems to think i don't actually need as much protien as i think i do, and as long as i get 100g per day i'll be fine.

I've been trying to push though the tummy issues since i started working out 3 years ago but between explosive death farts andv cramp's i'm sick of feeling like crap. So anyway i'm going to try backing up off the protien, i'm gonna shoot form 1lb per lb of body weight today (120g) see how i feel on that while taking the enzymes i'f i feel ok im just going to keep nudging it up till i start suffering again see if i can't work out what my body can handle. Hey you never know these enzymes might fix the problem.

right todays plan.. Im not much of a planner when it comes to food, but this is what i have so far.

M1 : 2 eggs on wholegrain toast and alittle olive oil spread

m2 : Wholegrain CousCous, Tomato Salsa Chicken and a little salad (can't eat much bulking i find veg bloats me)

m3 : Workout : Whey, Dextrose and creatine

M4 : riceCakes and Peanut Butter

M5 : cottage Cheese and Potato

m6 : Chicken Tikka Grilled chicken (homemade recipe to follow later), white potato and Brocoli

M7 : depending on Macro's Handful of nuts or Homous and Tortilla wrap.

Workout today is day 2 of my block, my shoulders are *F*ing sore this morning, unfortunatly nothing ot do with the workout, i have 2 nice bruises where the bar sat from my squats .. balls!!

i have a training partner today a guy i work with asked if i'd get him in shape, he's sightly over weight so he's been coming with my twice a week to lift and i spend him off to do cardio twice a week.

I'm kinda bummed my shoulders are sore, yesterday i really felt i could add more to my squat and wanted to try another 5kg but i struggle to get the bar back into the rack as the rungs are just the wrong height (tiptoeing to get the weight back on to the rack is not fun) Anyway i don't suppose day 2 of my block is the day i should be trying to add more weight so i'll leave it till daves with my next monday, besides i really should focus on my shoulders today i need to break this platue.

Right off to another fun day of coding... blah.. i have alot to do today, i've only been working for my current company for a month having come from doing Business Intellegance Consulting for 2 years.

The new job is a major change for me, it's novel to know exactly what i'll be doing from one day to the next and not feeling like your living your life in limbo. Don't get me wrong i loved consulting but it wasn't practical at this point of my life.

The new company's systems are a mess i mean "Wow" a real mess. I've been there just over a month and i'm finally getting to the point where i know what needs doing and im starting to formulate a plan of how to get there. Good new's is it's do-able and im confident me and my team can get the job done to bring the Databases and reporting systems up to where they need to be but it's alot of work 

oh well at least im not likely to be bored for the next 6 months.

Here we go pole pick of the day, this moves called Knee Lock and it hurts like F**k but hey it looks good


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome, more pics please !!


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

really good luck to you, if there are any questions you are unsure on ie diet and injures it may be better to start another thread in the relevant sections to get more of a reply, as well as keeping your journal...

pics look fab, couldnt do that last one in a trillionzillion years :lol: :lol:

lol and you actually made chicken look yummy 

good luck

claire xx


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice diet .. seems all planned out. i would avoid the rice cake tho .. better option would be oat cakes narin's brand and some triganles once you get both from tescos. pretty good stuff.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

sizar said:


> nice diet .. seems all planned out. i would avoid the rice cake tho .. better option would be oat cakes narin's brand and some triganles once you get both from tescos. pretty good stuff.


Why are rice cakes bad mate?


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah the rice cakes are the residue of an old and crappy personal trainer (who I paid an insane amount of money) I have 2pkt's left and im trying to clear out my cupboards atm as im flat broke atm. Having gone from a 2 income family to one .. ugh! Just trying to sort out the money atm so living off what I have in the cupboards for the most part.

Rice cakes aren't bad I guess they just lack any sort of substance you need to eat 20 to take in any real carbs haha and but I suppose they do count as processed, im eating them post workout because they are easily digested and save the slower acting stuff for later.

Chicken is abit of a sticking point for me, I can't actually stand the stuff, to be fair im a carb lover I pretty much hate all protein sources and was vegetarian for 11 years. Chicken is one I especially cant stand, it's just so ..blah.. dry and flavourless, tbh about the only meat I like is minced beef. I'm still experimenting trying to find away to eat the stuff, I found I don't mind it in a sauce, anything to make it abit wetter.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Rice cakes are bad as its a quick acting carb, and will trigger insulin spike. Hope this helps.

Good luck with your journey

Betty x


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I love my rice cakes, like honey on them.....perfect. Oat cakes are too heavy on the fats for me which slows down the digestion. Rice cakes when dieting are great as you have to eat loads so you actually feel like you are eating something, I try and get the most amount of food from my calories 

Argee with betty tho, not great PWO, banana's are tons better.

Protein is going to be your problem, more than likely the reason why you lose muscle when dieting. Are you ok with eggs? Speak to a dietician and see if they can help you find the cause of the issue. James Collier from Muscle Talk prepares athletes for comps and is a dietitian, perhaps its worth trying to find him.

I was in the same boat as you last year, going from two incomes to just my own, I ate a lot of eggs and oats to save money....it can be done.

Loving the poses in the pics, apart from the obvious 'sexyness' of pole dancing, you show awesome strength, the avatar pic looks like you are hovering in mid air.

Also are you a Gemini? lol


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck with this i'm sure it will be very interesting seeing how the pole dancing ties in with competing.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Good luck..

This journal is looking to be interesting not only because of the two different activities but also because of your great writing - alot of people put the bare minimum in and end up making it a bore for readers. The journals with that little bit extra tend to be a good read.

Everyone likes a well written journal.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ha if you like waffle you'll love me  I will no doubt bore you with the triviality's of my life, everything from my disastrous love life, to my kids.. right the way down to what I had for me tea. Aren't you lucky?? (sarcasm intended)

Speaking of Pole, yes I told you im obsessed &#8230; and how it will fit with competing, it's not actually a rarity I know 2 competitive pole dancers who compete and do well in figure.

It makes me laugh actually because there are a lot of guys who will tell me how they don't like "muscular woman" in the gym and yet 99% of those guys are the ones drooling over pole dancers in a club, granted a lot of poledancers aren't huge but because of the nature of what we do, there is usually more muscle involved than the average girl. The two girls I know look amazing on a pole and never had trouble with guy thinking they are too big when they are spinning there ass around a pole, despite being big enough to compete and do well, infact im pretty sure one of the them said she was planning to go for fitness this year.

Talk about having to man up, todays meal 2 was a major struggle, that god damn chicken just didn't want to go down, every time I took a bite it threatened to re-appear. I got in down eventually after about an hour but Geeze!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate chicken for this reason lol, salmon all the way now...expensive as hell though :/


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

EPIC FAIL!!!

Yup that's what I managed today, someone remind me next time that trying to up my weight on day 2 of my block's is a BAD PLAN!!

Ok so there I was at the squat rack .. (p.s I love squatting) 110kg racked up .. I can do this I thought, I managed my usual 100kg yesterday without issue. 5x5 ..

Set 1 complete, no problem hard but I managed it, my training partner said he thought I was gonna bust a blood vessel but I got it done.

Set two.. 1, 2, 3, 4, *Timber* &#8230; Fell forward, my hips and ass gave way and I went head first the weight falling over my head practically taking the back of my skull with it. My poor training partner almost had a fit, he tried to catch it, but bless him he wasn't stopping 110kg going anywhere honestly I doubt he could even lift 110kg, luckily between him and safety rails I didn't do myself an injury but it was a novel learning experience all the same.

It kinda shook me up I managed to finish the set's back on 100kg, I'll give it a go again next week. 110kg is the elusive number I'm determined to hit, im 54kg so 110kg's means I'm officially squatting double my body weight and I want to hit it SOoooo bad.

Anyhoo so heres the numbers.

Squat (2 @ 110kg) (3 @100kg)

Bulgarian Split Squats 5 x 5 (20kg)

Shoulder Corner Press 10kg (3 x 8)

Cleans (3 x 8) 25kg.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

**** that's scary... bet the adrenaline was pumping! Have been stuck under a squat bar a few times... once when training at home with no one around to help!

You will get there for sure - just be patient. I have a tendency to rush forward with poundages, but have over the years forced myself to consolidate before raising the weight again - ie, if I'm doing 100kg in an exercise and want 110kg, I won't try 110kg until I've done 100kg for two good workouts.

I know most people jump straight up once they've hit a particular weight but I think it's safer to consolidate your form for at least one session before moving up. I'd also consider going for 105 next time... smaller steps allow a safer journey.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Rice cakes are bad as its a quick acting carb, and will trigger insulin spike. Hope this helps.
> 
> Good luck with your journey
> 
> Betty x


Magic answer is right there .. :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

sizar said:


> Magic answer is right there .. :thumb:


 But oat cakes are even worse, they take longer to digest and have more fat and protein in them than rice cakes.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> But oat cakes are even worse, they take longer to digest and have more fat and protein in them than rice cakes.


take longer to digest ? what's wrong with that ? you eat oat any time of the day.. also it has 1g of fat which is nothing . as long as your not eating like 20 a day. having couple of oat cakes a day won't hurt as long as you count in your daily macros. to be honest i never had rice cakes but all i know is high GI .. some where around 70s which is not ideal source of carb. even tho if your having it with something like peanut butter this will lower the GI LOAD of that particular meal. :lol: magic don't hold me to it. i might be wrong. you know far more than i do.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmm im confused, I thought post workout was the time you wanted High GI Carbs?

I know for the most part the lower the better is the rule of thumb, but I thought directly post workout was one time for a high Gi carb like rice cakes, isn't that why people add Dextrose to shakes post workout?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Hmm im confused, I thought post workout was the time you wanted High GI Carbs?
> 
> I know for the most part the lower the better is the rule of thumb, but I thought directly post workout was one time for a high Gi carb like rice cakes, isn't that why people add Dextrose to shakes post workout?


if yor eating it post workout that's ok .. but again your stomach takes longer to digest solid food such as RICE cake than powdered glucos but it's ok for postworkout. the reason i said i would avoid it. it says meal 4 rice cake and peanut butter if i'm no wrong.. thats why.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

just signed up as there is only two pages to read through!! ;-0


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> if yor eating it post workout that's ok .. but again your stomach takes longer to digest solid food such as RICE cake than powdered glucos but it's ok for postworkout. the reason i said i would avoid it. it says meal 4 rice cake and peanut butter if i'm no wrong.. thats why.


Arh right, i have Dextrose in my shake during the workout, then the ricecakes and peanut butter as soon as i arrive back at the office (maybe 15mins after workout).


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

I should not be allowed to eyeball food, just got home and decided having cooked and eaten my tea that i'd enter my food into fitday now that i'd wieghed it all in work after this mornings scales incident.

And OH MY GOD!! Meal 2 couscous???!! what the hell was that meal all about, honestly some carbs would have been good there and after all that trouble eating it i get home to find that it ended up being a meal barely acceptable on a cut.

I Also ended up changing my tea, i just couldn't stomach the chicken after this morning, so it got switched for salmon.... hmm salmon, now theres a protein source i like.

Overall im cals across the board wherre just way way down... balls!!

8pm im stuffed having just finished my tea and i have to find another 800cals worth before bed, bugger!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Arh right, i have Dextrose in my shake during the workout, then the ricecakes and peanut butter as soon as i arrive back at the office (maybe 15mins after workout).


you drink a protein shake during workout ? pwo shake avoid fat so peanut butter in that meal is no ideal.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Arh righty, so would i be better with banana on my rice cakes post workout??

i figure that i've already taken in enough protien during the workout shake, so it was really the carbs im focused on, i ddn't realise fats were bad at that point.

Okie dokie, like a good little soldier i managed to get my food in last night, i was knackered i don't know why and i ended up going to bed at around 8:30pm but i set my alarm and got up at around 1:30 and had some scambled Eggs on toast and a couple of spoonful's of peanut butter to make up the missing food.

So Yesterdays food ended up looking like this :-

M1 : 2 eggs on wholegrain toast and alittle olive oil spread

m2 : Wholegrain CousCous, Tomato Salsa Chicken and a little salad (can't eat much bulking i find veg bloats me)

m3 : Workout : Whey, Dextrose and creatine

M4 : riceCakes and Peanut Butter

M5 : cottage Cheese and Potato

M6 : Salmon, white potato and Brocoli

M7 : Scrambled Eggs, On Wholegrain Toast, and spoon of Peanut Butter.

Calories 2,378

Fat 93.8

Carbohydrate 221.5

Dietary Fiber 26.6

Protein 162.6

Normally i'd be quite happy with thoses macro's but i was supposed to be backing up on the protien and it seems i didn't do a very good job. It's kinda funny because i remember a time when i thought i'd never get my protein high enough, now it's too high... hmm.

Overall i felt better yesterday, i don't know if it was conicidence or if the digestive enzymes helped, but im going to keep taking them and see how my tummy go's.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Right Today's plan, yet again im going to try and back up on the protien and see if that settles my stomach but this time i am actually going to back up on it haha. Today is my full body workout so we shall see how that go's.

I changed the both my sets of scales and the good new's is that my food sclaes seem to be working fine, but my bathroom scales are still of the frizted and giving me silly numbers so i still have no clue what i weigh. i'd like to say i'll go out and buy a new set but im not sure my bank account can stretch that far right now, so i'll just have to hope the bulk is going well till payday.

Plan for food today ( subject to change because im a crappy planner )

M1 Oatmeal, Milk, Whey and some pineapple (as recommended by DtLv74 and Khaos for the Bromelain)

M2 Brown Rice, Chicken, Egg and Veg Stir Fried in ground nut oil.

M3 Workout : Whey and Dextrose

M4 PostWorkout : Rice Cakes and Banana??

M5 Potato and Cottage Cheese

M6 Salmon, Spinach and sweet Potato

M7 Nuts or Homous and Wrap depending on macro's


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Arh righty, so would i be better with banana on my rice cakes post workout??
> 
> i figure that i've already taken in enough protien during the workout shake, so it was really the carbs im focused on, i ddn't realise fats were bad at that point.
> 
> ...


Yeah banana and your rice cake is fine post workout. have the whey that you have during the workout. have it post workout. your good to go . :thumb:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Today has been utterly PANTS!

Arrived in work this morning to get dragged off into a meeting, which lasted all sodding day. Working lunch my ****, they think that providing you with a buffet of **** food is a perfectly acceptable lunch break... blah!

Luckily i used the "5 minute pee break" to pop out and heat up my chicken and rice, which i then took back to the meeting room, regardless of glares from the upper management who you could see glaring at me because the food they had lovingly ordered in wasn't good enough for me.

Blah bollock's sufficed to say im Way fookin behind on my food again today, i had breakfast, chicken and rice then i sat in the office after i should have left eating my potato and cottage cheese because i'd already had 6 hours between meals and didn't want to leave it any later.

Not to mention that todays wokout didn't happen because i worked though my lunch break.... poop!

I'm debating trying to do some pole work tonight so i've at least had some sort of workout, but pole is good but it's not quite the same as lifting and my shoulders and legs are sore from yesterday, and if im compleatly honest im not sure i have the strength to hold myself on the pole never mind the question about if it's good for me as it will involve working sholuders and legs AGAIN! though not quite to the same degree as lifting .. blah!!

Yup Blah pretty much covers it!!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so if nothing else i have done SOMETHING today, i've done about an hour of pole practise my shoulders are shot and in need of rest, i kinda frustrate myself alot recently i don't seem able to balance lifting with pole, either i wear myself out doing one so my performance at the other is pant's then i worry about overtraining or i totally neglect one aspect and i love both so that sucks too.

Recently my pole work has taken a major back seat because with the Block training i never seem to be "fit" for it, so i really haven't dne much since before christmas an i need to get right back at it or i'll be in no condition to compeate this year.

Anyhoo I usually set up the camera to take picks, so i can check my form as i go so i figured i'd share tonights disaster. Please ignore dodgy faces i wasn't really focusing on looking pretty for the camera...


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

damn girl what a moves .. i know what you mean . i hate missing my meals i rarely do tho i just eat at my desk lol from my bag to my stomach .. cold lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

tbh i wouldnt worry too much about having any fats in your pwo shake as the difference to the speed of nutrient absorption will be negligable,also sipping on a prot shake during workout isnt a bad idea as your delivering a constant stream of amino's as and when your body is demanding it,taking the emphasis from protein absorption pwo to let your body deal with the more important task at hand of glycogen replenishment.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so food yesterday was a compleate disaster i tried to get the extra food in as the day went on but but stomach was not playing nice.

Any way heres the food i did manage

M1 Oatmeal, Milk, Whey and some pineapple

M2 Brown Rice, Chicken, Egg and Veg Stir Fried in ground nut oil.

M3 Potato and Cottage Cheese

M4 Salmon, Spinach and sweet Potato

M5 Peanut Butter, and some small sausage salami things (yes not great but high cals)

Calories 2,054

Fat 87.5

Carbohydrate 179.5

Dietary Fiber 21.9

Protein 138.2

Ok so my stomach was playing up again yesterday it started after meal 2 which in my book narrow's it does to something i ate in either of my first meals, or we are back down to the simple idea of it being too much protien.

Now the only real differences in the diet from the day before are the milk/oatmeal or the rice. Khaos sugested it might be the fact that i mixed semi skimmed milk with my whay, (in the porridage) so today im going to have the same thing. It was suggested i should try full fat milk but i don't have any atm so for now im just going to eliminate the milk have the whey and oatmeal, followed by the same brown rice meal see if that sets me off.

Plan for today

M1 Oatmeal, Whey and pineapple

m2 Chicken and brownrice and stirfryed vegs (in ground nut oil)

m3 Workout : Whey + Dextrose

M4 Banana and Ricecakes

m5 Salmon, While Potato and Spinach

m6 Houmous + wrap or Nuts depending on macro's.

im also going to try and do my full body workout today the one that i missed yesterday and call yesrterday my rest day, i know i did abit of polework but it's not quite the same strain as weights, and it wasn't even especially good cardo as it wasn't constent for the hour the same way it would be if i was dancing in a club.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Leiela, just passing through, had a read cos I like checking in on what the girlies are up to. Always fancied give poledancing a go but not been something I've had the opportunity to try, loving your pics!

Just had to mention, Weeman posting after those pics but not commenting, something must be up!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> Hi Leiela, just passing through, had a read cos I like checking in on what the girlies are up to. Always fancied give poledancing a go but not been something I've had the opportunity to try, loving your pics!
> 
> Just had to mention, Weeman posting after those pics but not commenting, something must be up!


Im a strong believer that all women should give it a go at least once J Poledancing get's a bad rep there is still a HUGE stigma attached to it..It's something I have to be careful who I tell because as a rule employer's can be really funny about it, somehow they think because you've danced professionally you're incapable of holding down a normal job without taking off your clothes in the middle of the board room. (I';ve actually been fired from a job because they found out about it)

Not to mention all being that guys seem to think because I dance im basically a whore giving it away for free, Making finding a guy who wants more than a quick tumble in the sack almost impossible to find, yeah I get lots of attention but not from guys willing to take me home to meet their mother haha but that's a whole other rant..

I spend my life getting very upset trying to convince people that pole dancing is VERY different from stripping or lap dancing, not that honestly I think there is a anything wrong with either job, if it pays the bills and you're happy who cares!

But as an Activity im a huge fan, it's great exercise, it's fun and I've seen it bring confidence out in the shyest of women, what more could you ask for?


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd definitely agree, been to a few strip/lap dancing clubs and it's always the girls on the poles I end up watching, appreciating the strength/technique of course! I guess the fact that pole dancing is generally just in strip/lap dancing clubs gives it that stigma, can't see it's a great deal different to the beach volleyball gals on the Olympics stretching around in their little bikinis!

You know why you do it so I wouldn't worry about the narrow minded peeps giving you grief. I can imagine that the combo of pole dancer and bber makes you fairly different to 'normal' in most peoples eyes but who cares!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I think that's the thing though, I've been to lapdancing bars to TEACH the lapdancers the basic's on the pole because often club owners get them installed and don't realises that the average lapdancer/stripper hasn't got a clue what to do with it.

However I've never worked IN a lap dancing bar, because im a poledancer and they aren't the same thing at all&#8230; I couldn't lapdance anymore than the average person could poledance.

When I work payment is agreed before I work, I don't work off tips the way lapdancers do. Most of the time when I work, it's in "mixed" normal nightclubs who are running promotions etc, or I do backing dance / entertainment between sets for bands at gig's (again mixed gigs) generally I don't even get close enough to the men for them to give me tips it's just not how the job works&#8230; oh and im ALWAYS clothed, you can't poledance naked lol as you say it's not really much different from running round in a bikini on the beach.

Infact the good poledancing competitions are advertised as family shows and you have to have outfits agreed before the event to make sure they aren't too revealing, my mum has watched me dance, my kids often come to competitions it's just got a bad rep, a rep that really needs to change. Poledancers don't just need to get naked and wiggle, it takes strength and skill, it's closer to gymnastic's than anything.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so foods been better today, i still need to find 400cals before bed but i should be able to manage that, i've eaten everything on the plan and thus far no stomach trouble .. Yay.. tomorrow im going to try the wehy and milk in the morning that way if i get sick i know thats the problem.. so i guess in a way im hoping i get sick tomorrow.. weird but hey!

Tbh this has been a problem for so long i will be Soooo happy if it's something as simple as my stomach not liking the milk and whey at the same time, because it's super easy to fix.

Ok todays workout

3 x 8 Bench Press (25kg)

3 x 8 Single Arm Pull downs (15kg)

3 x 8 Cable Rows (35kg)

3 x 8 Chin ups (3 unassisted (after pole last night i had no hope of more)20kg Assist on rest)

3 x 8 Bi Curls (10kg)

3 x 8 Hammer Curls (10kg)

3 x 8 Incline Curls (5kg)

3 x 8 weighted dips (15kg disk)


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Ok so foods been better today, i still need to find 400cals before bed but i should be able to manage that, i've eaten everything on the plan and thus far no stomach trouble .. Yay.. tomorrow im going to try the wehy and milk in the morning that way if i get sick i know thats the problem.. so i guess in a way im hoping i get sick tomorrow.. weird but hey!
> 
> Tbh this has been a problem for so long i will be Soooo happy if it's something as simple as my stomach not liking the milk and whey at the same time, because it's super easy to fix.
> 
> ...


that's very impressive well done


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> that's very impressive well done


It's just the ones where you sit between the 2 benches

like this

http://www.trincoll.edu/pub/news/sports_brochures/Administrative/Strengthconditioning/Weighted%20Dip.jpg

Not the standing ones, frist time i did them that way tbh so i didn't know what to expect. I normally do them like this with a 25kg plate,










But i wanted to do something different and i thought theses ones would be more of a challenge. I haven't tried standing ones, weighted as i don't have anything to tie the weight on with and i failed misrably to hold it with my legs the one time i tried haha.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah it's really good. either way is good i normaly do standing up with weight hangin on the belt. that hit the lower pec and tricep at the same time .. really good but i like that one too it can isolate the tricep and really bring it out.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> yeah it's really good. either way is good i normaly do standing up with weight hangin on the belt. that hit the lower pec and tricep at the same time .. really good but i like that one too it can isolate the tricep and really bring it out.


Yeah i have to watch my chest exercises i tore the muscle from my sternum a few years ago doing this move, essentially i lost my balance 20ft up, my legs went backwards up over my head yanking my arm as i fell dislocated my shoulder in the process.



Sufice to say it wasn't pretty, funny at the tiem i was more bothered about the fact than i'd landed on my ass in front of 200 people it wasn't till the next day when my entire upper body went purple that i realised id REALLY hurt myself. I had to have surgey to fix it, it's all healed now but i still struggle building my chest as alot of exercises can still be very painful to perform, which is why you'll notice i don't do that much chest work and when i do it tends to SUCK!

The doctor says i'm safe to workout heavy on my chest, and that the pain is just caused by the scar tissue not being as forgiving as normal tissue.

Still I tend to shy away from it.

I suppose it's a good job im a woman really and big muscular Pec's isn't as important as it is for a man (hopefully my boobs distract from the weak chest muscles haha :tongue: )


----------



## baz1983 (Aug 29, 2009)

Id say they def do:thumb: Fair play to ya hun keep it up!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

at the mo i have got pain in both shoulders really hard doing presses and even when i train chest i can feel it .. i don't know what i have done. must have pushed abit more and tendons tear or somehing been taking some pain killer and carrying on lol


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yummymummy79 said:


> Hi Leiela, just passing through, had a read cos I like checking in on what the girlies are up to. Always fancied give poledancing a go but not been something I've had the opportunity to try, loving your pics!
> 
> *Just had to mention, Weeman posting after those pics but not commenting, something must be up!*


pics?what pics?i didnt see any pics:whistling: prob best post some more,my eyesight must be fading (thats not gnr work is it? :lol: )

yeah Rach i shocked myself when i read my post back to myself tonight and didnt see a single letching comment,have been stressed out this last week,normal service shall resume:laugh:



yummymummy79 said:


> *I'd definitely agree, been to a few strip/lap dancing clubs and it's always the girls on the poles I end up watching, appreciating the strength/technique of course*! I guess the fact that pole dancing is generally just in strip/lap dancing clubs gives it that stigma, can't see it's a great deal different to the beach volleyball gals on the Olympics stretching around in their little bikinis!
> 
> You know why you do it so I wouldn't worry about the narrow minded peeps giving you grief. I can imagine that the combo of pole dancer and bber makes you fairly different to 'normal' in most peoples eyes but who cares!


yeeeeeah suuuuure yu do,your as bad as me missy :lol: :lol:

Agree with that last bit,leiela if people cant past their own stereotyped minds eye view of what you do then their not worth knowing hen



Leiela said:


> Ok so foods been better today, i still need to find 400cals before bed but i should be able to manage that, i've eaten everything on the plan and thus far no stomach trouble .. Yay.. tomorrow im going to try the wehy and milk in the morning that way if i get sick i know thats the problem.. so i guess in a way im hoping i get sick tomorrow.. weird but hey!
> 
> Tbh this has been a problem for so long i will be Soooo happy if it's something as simple as my stomach not liking the milk and whey at the same time, because it's super easy to fix.
> 
> ...


I think to be honest you need to alter the weights there,your doing the same set weight for the same reps set after set,whereas your trying to stimulate muscular growth so you want to be pushing towards a weight that is gnr make you reach failure in your last set,ie on your bench 1 set 15kg x 12 reps,1 set 25kg 8-10 reps and then a set of say 30kg for 6-8(or to failure preferably),believe me if you apply that same principle to each of your exercises you will progress far faster 

Also imo i reckon you should try consuming a bit more protein than you currently are,this will also pay you no end of dividends.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> I think to be honest you need to alter the weights there,your doing the same set weight for the same reps set after set,whereas your trying to stimulate muscular growth so you want to be pushing towards a weight that is gnr make you reach failure in your last set,ie on your bench 1 set 15kg x 12 reps,1 set 25kg 8-10 reps and then a set of say 30kg for 6-8(or to failure preferably),believe me if you apply that same principle to each of your exercises you will progress far faster
> 
> Also imo i reckon you should try consuming a bit more protein than you currently are,this will also pay you no end of dividends.


arh right thanks for the tips, i've never actually tried altering the weights during sets, if i compleate a set at X wegith i'll upp it the following weel be i don't really mess with my sets/reps mid flow.

As for my protien i was consuming quite abit more than i am right now, i backed off it abit because my tummy was giving me jip while i trouble shoot the problem, i do hope when i work out what is causing the stomach cramps, i'll be able to up it again.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok yesterdays total's

M1 Oatmeal, Whey and pineapple

m2 Chicken and brownrice and stirfryed vegs (in ground nut oil)

m3 Workout : Whey + Dextrose

M4 Banana and Ricecakes

m5 Salmon, While Potato and Spinach

m6 Houmous + wrap

Calories 2,264

Fat 66.0

Carbohydrate 295.2

Dietary Fiber 31.0

Protein 128.1

Macro's ended up being abit low again, which is annoying me, i just couldn't eat more by the end of the day, i just felt stuffed and sick. This is happening alot so today i'm going to make abit more of a effort by adding a few more cal's to each meal as the day go's along i figure if i add 10g of rice here and 10g of oatmeal there it should boost the numbers without adding huge amounts of food to each meal.

Today the plan is to duplicate yesterdays food, but adding in some extra cals.

M1 Oatmeal, Whey and pineapple

m2 Chicken and brownrice and stirfryed vegs (in ground nut oil)

m3 Workout : Whey + Dextrose

M4 Banana and Ricecakes

m5 Salmon, While Potato and Spinach

m6 Houmous + wrap

Day 1 of my block again today, im debating missing out quads and just doing a 100% shoulder block, im not really that bothered about the size of my quads because i tend to be abit bottom heavy, but im not sure long term what effect that will have overall. I just thnk perhaps my shoulders would benifit from some focus.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Leiela said:


> Ok todays workout
> 
> 3 x 8 Bench Press (25kg)
> 
> ...


How long did this take you to do? Seems an awful lot to me for one session.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> How long did this take you to do? Seems an awful lot to me for one session.


About an hour and a half i think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> How long did this take you to do? Seems an awful lot to me for one session.


its not really when you consider its on 3 sets per exercise. you could rattle through that pretty quickly


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok workout today, i did end up deciding to focus on my shoulders, Quads and shoulders are 2 very big muscle groups to do on the same day. so i did just the shoulders and i mixed it up abit and tried Sizar's suggestion, (not sure i got the principle right but im sure someone will correct me) I think i may have done to many sets but i wanted to do each set till Failure, perhaps i just started with a weight which was too low?

Corner Press

2.5kg x 15

5kg x 15

10kg x 10

10kg x 8

12.5kg x 5 (cheated up, and did negs because i've been stuck at 10kg forever!!)

Shoulder Press

5kg X 15 (2 sets)

7.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

10kg x 6 Failure

Front Raise

2.5kg x 15

5kg x 12

7.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

10kg x 5 (2 sets) Failure on 2nd set

Side Raise

2.5kg x 15

5kg x 10 (2 sets)

7.5kg x 6 Failure


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Leiela said:


> Ok workout today, i did end up deciding to focus on my shoulders, Quads and shoulders are 2 very big muscle groups to do on the same day. so i did just the shoulders and i mixed it up abit and tried Sizar's suggestion, (not sure i got the principle right but im sure someone will correct me) I think i may have done to many sets but i wanted to do each set till Failure, perhaps i just started with a weight which was too low?
> 
> Corner Press
> 
> ...


Hmmm the warm up is ok, but you dont need to warm up for every exercise.....only the first one...the next three do one working lighter set then two to failure. IMO


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Ok workout today, i did end up deciding to focus on my shoulders, Quads and shoulders are 2 very big muscle groups to do on the same day. so i did just the shoulders and i mixed it up abit and tried Sizar's suggestion, (not sure i got the principle right but im sure someone will correct me) I think i may have done to many sets but i wanted to do each set till Failure, perhaps i just started with a weight which was too low?
> 
> Corner Press
> 
> ...


REAR delts ? or do you do this with your back workout ?


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> REAR delts ? or do you do this with your back workout ?


I do shoulders again tomorrow as part of my block it's in there 

Also i do T-bar row or Cable Row as part of my back workout and that hit's rear delts as well i belive? i might be wrong i often am  but i didn't think hitting them 3 days in a row was such a good plan.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> I do shoulders again tomorrow as part of my block it's in there
> 
> Also i do T-bar row or Cable Row as part of my back workout and that hit's rear delts as well i belive? i might be wrong i often am  but i didn't think hitting them 3 days in a row was such a good plan.


3 days in a row no time for recovery. is not good. . . be careful with t bar row and low back.. one of them excerices many people avoid due to back pain. but it's good nice for battering the bicep too. :thumb:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> 3 days in a row no time for recovery. is not good. . . be careful with t bar row and low back.. one of them excerices many people avoid due to back pain. but it's good nice for battering the bicep too. :thumb:


Aye thats why i do it  Because im doing Blocks Specialising, i only do full body once per block so i need to use as many compounds as possible otherwise i run out of time to do all the body parts.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Leiela said:


> About an hour and a half i think.


So what is your training split again?


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Jacko89 said:


> So what is your training split again?


4 day rota,

day 1 Shoulders, quads - High Volume

day 2 Shoulders, Quads - Lower Volume

day 3 Everything else

day 4 - Rest

Rise and repeat, with one week off evey 6 weeks for deloading. During the de-load week i can re-asses and re-focus the aim of the specialisation, my first "rest week" is supposed to start at the end of next week.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok managed to jump on my mum's scales, granted it wasn't ideal as i normally like to weigh first thing in the morning but seeing as my scales are broken it was better than nothing.

The results are that i weigh 123.5lb my last real weigh was 123lb on the 5th of Feb (exactly 2 weeks ago) hmm 0.5lb gain in two weeks isn't very compelling, but i don't want ot gain to fast as it would gain me alot of fat.

What do you think? 0.5lb gain in 2 weeks enough of need to add more food?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

maybe little more food. because your body weight can move and updown .. well mine does .. if i weight my self in the evening i can be heavier by up to 5 LB .. morning time i'm lighter

1LB in 2 weeks is not bad either so just add few more calories nothing big.. 200 or 250 per day see how you get on .


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> maybe little more food. because your body weight can move and updown .. well mine does .. if i weight my self in the evening i can be heavier by up to 5 LB .. morning time i'm lighter
> 
> 1LB in 2 weeks is not bad either so just add few more calories nothing big.. 200 or 250 per day see how you get on .


Yeah im normally quite abit heavier in the evening which is why i wasn't impressed by 0.5lb ..I normally weight before i've drunk or eaten anything for exactly that reason. i half expected to see 3-4lb because of the time of day plus the fact that it had been 2 weeks ... poo!


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Leiela said:


> 4 day rota,
> 
> day 1 Shoulders, quads - High Volume
> 
> ...


The idea of training shoudlers and quads twice in the split was to bring them up right? Do you think it is working?

I'd be inclined to say that you are over training. That workout you wrote up that i questioned is definately too much in one session. Can you do another split or is there more reasons than just trying to bring shoulders+quads up?


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

I mentioned earlier that i was concidering dropping the Quads element of the sblocks and focusing on just my shoulders for the time being because i was wondering the same thing, tbh on my full body days i don't usually do that much but i had some extra time to kill and i think i might have over done it.

Mostly right now i want to bring up the shoulders.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd throw in a specfic rear-delt exercise rather than relying on back work to cover it.

Benching hits the anterior and lateral delts, so why do specific work for those? Similar logic 

Neutral grip facepulls (great prehab exercise too) and/or rear flyes are great when done with strict form.

Nice journal you have here :thumbup1:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok total's for yesterday

Calories 2,746

Fat 86.1

Carbohydrate 346.4

Dietary Fiber 25.0

Protein 152.8

M1 Oatmeal, Whey and pineapple

m2 Chicken and brownrice and stirfryed vegs (in ground nut oil)

m3 Workout : Whey + Dextrose

M4 Banana and Ricecakes

m5 Eggs, Beans and chips (cheat)

m6 Porridge, Milk and Almonds

Ok so normally i allow myself one meal off plan a week, when i say off plan i just mean a meal that really isn't ideal because as im sure you have noticed im a crappy planner and i tend to change my mind last minute depending on what is going on.

Usuallly this cheat means i allow myself to indulge in some crappy food when my friends visit on a saturday night, crisp's, chocolate cake icecream whatever really. I try and make sure my food is spot on all day and that i've got enough protien in before they arrive so that the cheat is really just extra food, often in the form of carbs and fat haha.

This week however i had my chat last night, by replacing my salmon,potato and spinach meal with egg, chips and beans at my mums... not a huge cheat on the scale of things.

I went to pick my kids up after work because they'd been staying there for the half term holiday and bless my dad he has never quite got this lifestyle and thought because he'd done me some eggs that the meal was fine. His hearts in the right place even though he doens't always quite get it.

Anyhoo it wasn't much of a cheat, but there we have it i might have allowed myself another small cheat tonight concidering my weight hasn't moved much but as my friends are sick i don't really see the point eating crappy food for the sake of it.

I will however be trying to push my cal's up now i've seen my weight isn't moving that fast, not quite sure how im going to manage is as im struggling to eat the 2.400 cals. It always amazes me how much food it seems then your eating good food, eat crap food and i bet i could eat it by breakfast.

Blah .. ok sorry for this mornings ramble i don't want to bore you but news on the tummy front.

Yesterday was as predicited a bad day, which is good .. i think because it means it's quite likely it's the protien powder and milk causing the issue. Now im abit confused because i had the protien powder and milk in the morning (about 7am) and my tummy didn't really kick off till after 4pm .. i felt bloated all day (still do tbh) but death farts didn't start till late afternoon and it wasn't as bad as usual, but perhaps the pinapple and digestive Enzymes are helping?

Anyhoo i think im going to skip the protien shake and milk combo from now on, im also going to make sure i buy full fat milk from now on so i can have that in my coffee (i only have a couple of cups a day) I'm still not 100% sure this is the cause but if i skip them and the problem continues i can re-introduce them and trouble shoot something else.

Oh and final words ... men suck!!! blah.. honestly you guys think women are head cases


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Leiela said:


> I mentioned earlier that i was concidering dropping the Quads element of the sblocks and focusing on just my shoulders for the time being because i was wondering the same thing, tbh on my full body days i don't usually do that much but i had some extra time to kill and i think i might have over done it.
> 
> Mostly right now i want to bring up the shoulders.


Training shoulders more will not bring them up. Blasting them once a week really hard and eating and resting will bring them up :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leiela said:


> My delts however are being abit more stubborn, i wouldn't say i was a pure ecomorph im too short haha but i do have hard gainer qualitys especially when if comes to building my upper half.


Are you natural, assisted, planning anything - willing/unwilling to discuss??

You do know that all women are "hardgainers" for building any mass because of your anabolic natty hormone situation??

You have a plan and enjoy excersise but IMO if you are going to stay natural - you'll have to evaluate just how likely you are to gain any appreciable size:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Are you natural, assisted, planning anything - willing/unwilling to discuss??
> 
> You do know that all women are "hardgainers" for building any mass because of your anabolic natty hormone situation??
> 
> You have a plan and enjoy excersise but IMO if you are going to stay natural - you'll have to evaluate just how likely you are to gain any appreciable size:thumbup1:


Uriel .. i was going to ask the same question but i thought i don't wanna to curropt our new member just yet.. but yeah it's amazing what you can do with little bit of help. but again for women to take that step is whole another world i think . :whistling:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

tbh me and Marieanne have discussed the idea of me starting on a tiny dose of anavar.

However because i've been with a long list of trainers who where simply afraid of making a girl damn well eat, (before marieanne i never ate over 2000cals) So we decided we where going to sit down and and see where training and EATING got me first.

I'm certainly not anti drugs and it's a doorway i have open and one im willing to go though when i've given it a good go unaided.

I know the reality is that im severly limited by my genetic's so there is only So far i can go without help. Do you think waiting is a good move?

My logic is that It seemed abit silly to leap right into drug's when in reality i'd never pushed my body naturally as far as it could go. I'm indecent shape, i've got a reasonable muscle base, but i just wasn't sure when was the right time to go down that route?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

You've got nothing to lose by waiting and seeing how this new approach helps. PED's are only as useful as the food you take in. If you're eating like a rabbit and supplementing with gear, the most likely outcome will be a little bit of lean gain and an increased tolerance to whatever it is you're using.

Nailed diet and training first, gear later.

N.b - I'm natty so the above may well be bollocks


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd definately stay natty longer until you feel you are no longer progressing. Your working on the diet atm so that's all good but i'd still be looking at changing your training 2bh but of course know one knows your body better than you.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leiela said:


> I know the reality is that im severly limited by my genetic's so there is only So far i can go without help. *Do you think waiting is a good move? *


No.

If you were a 20 YO male with no muscular tone or developement, I'd definately advise food and hard training for a few years BECAUSE you'd have an anabolic margin you hadn't tapped into.

It depends on your goals and time frame, I'm not sure what age you are. TBF you actually look fairly taught with as good a muscle tone as your more or less going to be able to achieve naturally - there may be a little left but not much more IMO.

Don't get me wrong - you have a decent physique already and you should be proud of it but it's where you want to take it and how quickly and your willing to cross a line that comes into play.

I'm assisted so the line has been crossed now for me.

Good luck and happy training:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'd say trying to reach your natural potential is very commendable, and before AAS IMO there

are other things you should try first.

Adjust the diet and of equal importance, if you want to increase size, adjust that routine.

If you want to go down the assisted road, then get some info off some FEMALES who are assisted,

as the side effects for females are a total different kettle of fish than for men:thumbup1:

On saying that Anavar is a very low risk, but side effects can occur, including

hoarsness of voice, acne, decreased libido and clitoral enlargement.

If any of these side effects start then they will subside on cessation

of the Anavar, so be aware.

JMO, I'd nail the diet and routine first:thumbup1:

I may of missed something with the routine as I didn't start from the beginning

but I just don't see that routine as anything but poor for increasing anything

and if you've stagnated on some lifts then thats a sure sign something is not

working:confused1:

:beer:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Uriel said:


> No.
> 
> If you were a 20 YO male with no muscular tone or developement, I'd definately advise food and hard training for a few years BECAUSE you'd have an anabolic margin you hadn't tapped into.
> 
> ...


Im 32 i don't know how much difference that makes, i've been doing pole seriously for about 6 years and training with weights for 3 though as i said i thinik alot of my previous trainers where abit scared of making me eat, tbh i think they thought i'd freak out if a got abit fluffy, tbh it doens't bother me, it's just part of the process.

People keep saying the rountie is bad what exactly is bad? (aside from me doing to much on my last full body day, which was my fault not the routines)

I couple of pick taken in December (sorry most recent picks i have to hand and the quality is rubbish)





And a most relax one with my boys  (this was about 3 weeks after hte other 2 with some added holiday fluff P


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

sizar said:


> maybe little more food. because your body weight can move and updown .. well mine does .. if i weight my self in the evening i can be heavier by up to 5 LB .. morning time i'm lighter
> 
> 1LB in 2 weeks is not bad either so just add few more calories nothing big.. 200 or 250 per day see how you get on .


everyone bangs on about adding in extra kcals when it means sweet fa,add in more macor's let the kcals fall where they lie,you could bang in an extra 250kcals a day using carbs or fat or mars bars but it isnt gnr achieve the bigger picture,people are too obsessed with cals when its the macro's they shuld be focusing on,i've never counted a kcal yet in all my contest preps lol

Your last logged days eating your taking in near 350g carbs (i take that in and i'm well over 100lbs heavier than you!!) and your prot is around the 150g mark,i'd be more inclined to knock back your carbs a touch from that and up your prot to the 200g mark,i appreciate you saying you were taking in a lot more prot previously and are troubleshooting wether its large quantities thats giving you the problem,but tbh i dont think its the amount of prot that is causing you probs,i would sack the milk totally for a start,especially full fat sh1t!!



Leiela said:


> I mentioned earlier that i was concidering dropping the Quads element of the sblocks and focusing on just my shoulders for the time being because i was wondering the same thing, tbh on my full body days i don't usually do that much but i had some extra time to kill and i think i might have over done it.
> 
> Mostly right now i want to bring up the shoulders.


I think you need to get more structure in your routine,seperate bodyparts out more akin to the way the male and female bodybuilders of the board do it,stop training your shoulders twice a week as they will go no where doing that,as someone else mentioned,blast them them get out of the gym then eat and rest,dont train them again for another week to 10 days,you will see far more results doing that than the way you currently are doing it.

Also its all about the intensity,you want to be barely able to take a drink from yur shaker your so fked after training them,then you'll know the jobs a good un 



Uriel said:


> No.
> 
> If you were a 20 YO male with no muscular tone or developement, I'd definately advise food and hard training for a few years BECAUSE you'd have an anabolic margin you hadn't tapped into.
> 
> ...


I agree with Uriel,also using something as mild as anavar at a low dose will make a fantastic transformation to your physique along with a cpl of dietry adjustments and training alterations 



tel3563 said:


> I'd say trying to reach your natural potential is very commendable, and before AAS IMO there
> 
> are other things you should try first.
> 
> ...


the voice deepening is unlikely to happen to any degree on low dose var,if it does it wont cease after use,its permanent,as for acne really unless your predisposed to it generally it doesnt become a problem for anyone,decreased libido in women using something like this i tend to find as a rarity,usually its the exact opposite infact,and finally clitoralenlargement,you may/probably will experience but dont panic you wont grow some cock sized thing,its minor unless you start to heavily abuse androgens.

My other half uses deca at 100mg every 10 days and experiences clitoral enlargement,over the years from using it she has been left with a slight size increase even when off but she does have a larger clit in the first place before ever using aas.

Anavar at a doseage of 10-20mg a day,if you were gnr godown the route of var,would be a pretty safe optionand produce good gains


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Leiela said:


> Im 32 i don't know how much difference that makes, i've been doing pole seriously for about 6 years and training with weights for 3 though as i said i thinik alot of my previous trainers where abit scared of making me eat, tbh i think they thought i'd freak out if a got abit fluffy, tbh it doens't bother me, it's just part of the process.
> 
> *People keep saying the rountie is bad what exactly is bad? (aside from me doing to much on my last full body day, which was my fault not the routines)*
> 
> ...


an example routine-

day 1- chest triceps

day 2- back biceps

day 3- quads

day 4- delts abs

day 5- hamstrings calves

How you group the days together would be up to you,personally i go day on day off,the above routine is more or less what i was using for near ten years up till end of last year and its served its purpose well 

The way the bodyparts are broken up your able to give it your all and rest each group enough not to instill overtraining 

cute kids btw


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bri - in this case whats your take on adding in anavar plus dietary adjustments, vs diet changes and seeing how that pans out before adding any PED's? Given that Leiela's said her previous trainers have not really let her 'eat' as such.

Not trying to undermine you or whatever just genuinly curious


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> an example routine-
> 
> day 1- chest triceps
> 
> ...


I've done a routine alot like that for the last 3 years (changing exersices etc obviously) i've only changed to my current routine in the last few weeks (ive been doing this one for 5 weeks) just to shake things up abit and try and shock my lagging body parts abit.

Anyhoo today is day 2 of the block, i couldn't make it to the gym so i've done some weights at home with my dumbells here it is.

Dumbbell rear Lat raise

4kg x 12 (2 sets)

6kg x 10 (2 sets)

8kg x 8 (2 sets)

Seated Single Arm Raise

6kg x 15 (1 set)

8kg x 12 (1 set)

11kg x 10 (1 set)

Shoulder Press

9kg x 10 (2 set)

11kg x 6 (2 set) fail

Dumbell Raise

9kg X 10 (2 sets)

12kg x 8 (1 sets)

14kg x 6 (1 set)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd try not to start an "I take gear so will advise it faces an I'm natty and going to advise against it" argument....

I'm just giving an opinion and moving on.

A bit of VAR is going to do nothing nasty, Jeez it's weak as p1ss


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Uriel your new avy looking well and improved sooooo much from last one you had . :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I wasn't trying to get on my high horse or anything U - just going on what i can advise, hope it wasn't taken the wrong way.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sizar said:


> Uriel your new avy looking well and improved sooooo much from last one you had . :thumb:


Cheers bro, I took it on my phone about 2 hours ago, before I trained:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Weeman has nailed it on the head Leiela.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

maybe you could post a picture of a physique you'd like to attain, a time frame you're willing to work to -and we'll know if you need some scran....a dash of p1ssy var or a hefty bi weakly jab of donkey test lol....

as I said - you have a great body already.....let's see what you want


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Uriel said:


> maybe you could post a picture of a physique you'd like to attain, a time frame you're willing to work to -and we'll know if you need some scran....a dash of p1ssy var or a hefty bi weakly jab of donkey test lol....
> 
> as I said - you have a great body already.....let's see what you want


haha time frame wise im pretty open, i know these things don't happen over night and i'm willing to take as much time as is needed. Rome wasn't built in a day and all that, i would like to do figure next year if possible as i've put it off this year due to a lack of muscle haha.

I hate posting photo's of other people because everyones body is different and you can't just duplicate someone elses physique.

However for an idea of size etc i love this girl, she's the same height as me most of my friends this she's too big but i just love her arms and shoulders and the first time i saw this photo i just thought i want those!!



Sometimes she go's very very lean for comp's and im not too keen on that,



which is a good job really as it's not maintainable in the slightest, but when she's about this weight i think she looks fab. (again tbh i think her weight here is abit below maintainable as well but hey as i say it give you an idea)


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok food yesterday

M1 : Oats, Whey and almonds

M2 : Brown Rice, ham, and Stir Fried Veggy's

M3 : Workout whey and dextrose

M4 : Brown Rice, ham, and Stir Fried Veggy's

m5 : Whole wheat Pasta and homemade Bolognaise

M6 : whey and Peanut Butter

Calories 2,324

Fat 88.1

Carbohydrate 224.8

Dietary Fiber 19.7

Protein 154.2

I didn't have any milk whatsoever yesterday but my tummy was playing up .. *sigh* im going to keep off the milk but it looks like im going to have to keep looking for the solution to the problem.

Im really not very happy about it, i was hoping to problem was sorted but apparently not, it hasn't been as bad so i think the digestive enzymes are helping so thats something at least.

Food was abit low yesterday im always bad at the weekends for undereating i get involved in things with my kids and i tend to forget to eat which isn't the best at all.

Going to try and do better today.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

milk why ? do you have lactose trouble ?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sizar said:


> milk why ? do you have lactose trouble ?


there's a theory that because all adults fail to produce the enzyme that breaks down lactose that we are all a bit lactose intolerant and should avoid milk and dairy.

I think it's sh1te as I gave up all dairy for 2 years, went back on it and noticed no difference.

I hate disagreeing with weeman but I regularly guzzle down a pint of whole milk:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Uriel said:


> there's a theory that because all adults fail to produce the enzyme that breaks down lactose that we are all a bit lactose intolerant and should avoid milk and dairy.
> 
> I think it's sh1te as I gave up all dairy for 2 years, went back on it and noticed no difference.
> 
> I hate disagreeing with weeman but I regularly guzzle down a pint of whole milk:thumbup1:


lol i know i'm sorry but i love milk .. i have it .. it doesnt make no difference as long as you count the macros in your diet i think it's good to go . .. for me anyway :thumb:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Uriel said:


> there's a theory that because all adults fail to produce the enzyme that breaks down lactose that we are all a bit lactose intolerant and should avoid milk and dairy.
> 
> I think it's sh1te as I gave up all dairy for 2 years, went back on it and noticed no difference.
> 
> I hate disagreeing with weeman but I regularly guzzle down a pint of whole milk:thumbup1:


Well i've never really noticed a problem with milk, but since i've been having tummy trouble i've been testing different theory's and milk was one that kept come up in suggestions so i cut it out, but i didn't have any at all yesterday, and only had about 100ml's on my porridge the morning before yet i sit had trouble with my stomach Friday, saturday and this morning, which makes me think that maybe it's not the cause of the problem.

Granted i've have much milder problems to notmal but i think that might be the digestive enzymes im taking.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Ak_88 said:


> Bri - in this case whats your take on adding in anavar plus dietary adjustments, vs diet changes and seeing how that pans out before adding any PED's? Given that Leiela's said her previous trainers have not really let her 'eat' as such.
> 
> Not trying to undermine you or whatever just genuinly curious


Dont get me wrong the option most would say is to adjust diet first see what happens and then decide on the drug route,where as i feel given what i am reading here Leiela is focused on the goal/image she wants to achieve and its prob an inevitablity that she is gnr go down that road anyway,so why bother waiting? if anything its going to accelarate things forward a bit more towards the end goal.



Leiela said:


> haha time frame wise im pretty open, i know these things don't happen over night and i'm willing to take as much time as is needed. Rome wasn't built in a day and all that, i would like to do figure next year if possible as i've put it off this year due to a lack of muscle haha.
> 
> I hate posting photo's of other people because everyones body is different and you can't just duplicate someone elses physique.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how easy it is to maintain the leanness of the girls in the pics above,they are not overly lean,not even the ones on stage,once you get into that nik its easier to maintain it,the hard part is building the muscle and getting to that condition in the first place 

I was big and bulky all my days till the first time i did a show,ever since then i have never lost sight of my 6 pack even in the offseason,maintaning is always easier than the journey 



Uriel said:


> there's a theory that because all adults fail to produce the enzyme that breaks down lactose that we are all a bit lactose intolerant and should avoid milk and dairy.
> 
> I think it's sh1te as I gave up all dairy for 2 years, went back on it and noticed no difference.
> 
> I hate disagreeing with weeman but I regularly guzzle down a pint of whole milk:thumbup1:


you fkn minger John,full fat milk gahds,like drinking a pan of chip fat lmfao

seriously tho i drink milk every day too in my shakes,either skimmed or semi,just to enhance flavour and prot count a bit,but as soon as i start dieting for shows i sack it 



Leiela said:


> Well i've never really noticed a problem with milk, but since i've been having tummy trouble i've been testing different theory's and milk was one that kept come up in suggestions so i cut it out, but i didn't have any at all yesterday, and only had about 100ml's on my porridge the morning before yet i sit had trouble with my stomach Friday, saturday and this morning, which makes me think that maybe it's not the cause of the problem.
> 
> Granted i've have much milder problems to notmal but i think that might be the digestive enzymes im taking.


Just an idea but i wonder if the oats are causing you a problem,this is very common in a lot of people,i know plenty of mates that have been going into their last week of prep and used oats as their carb source to carb up on,only to find themselves with pregnant looking distention and chronic stomach pain within the first few meals,have had it happen myself in 2009,it was horrible!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> Just an idea but i wonder if the oats are causing you a problem,this is very common in a lot of people,i know plenty of mates that have been going into their last week of prep and used oats as their carb source to carb up on,only to find themselves with pregnant looking distention and chronic stomach pain within the first few meals,have had it happen myself in 2009,it was horrible!


you can't take away my oats!!! *SOB* .... Nooooooo!!! it can't be thoese i love them i need them!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Oats have given me a fair bit of grief in the past in big volumes - you never know!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Leiela said:


> you can't take away my oats!!! *SOB* .... Nooooooo!!! it can't be thoese i love them i need them!!


(squeek!!) i'm sorry!! i was the same too,i fantasised over my oats thru my diets,looked forward to waking up in the morning so i could get them,then all of a sudden this year they dont agree with my stomach anymore:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

feel like i've been robbed!!!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> (squeek!!) i'm sorry!! i was the same too,i fantasised over my oats thru my diets,looked forward to waking up in the morning so i could get them,then all of a sudden this year they dont agree with my stomach anymore:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> feel like i've been robbed!!!


They keep me sane!!! i need them!!!

ok *sigh* i'll try and cut them out over hte next few days see if thats the problem, can someone sugest an alternative breakfast option?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

could try bagels? just weigh up the macro's so it works out around the same as your equivelant oats,that swhat i did and it seemed to work out,topped with a bit of diabetic strawberry jam and it was lush city:thumbup1:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> could try bagels? just weigh up the macro's so it works out around the same as your equivelant oats,that swhat i did and it seemed to work out,topped with a bit of diabetic strawberry jam and it was lush city:thumbup1:


Arn't bagel's a crap carb source?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

some reckon so but i found them ok,i know a lot of guys will use them on prep,which is when things need to be nitty gritty,i dont think it will do you much harm 

worth a try whilst you trial the oats not being there.

My only other suggestions are not what you would want in the morning lol i tend to start the day with lean steak mince chilli and 200g white rice for brekky lol either that or chicken fajita's


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

weeman said:


> some reckon so but i found them ok,i know a lot of guys will use them on prep,which is when things need to be nitty gritty,i dont think it will do you much harm
> 
> worth a try whilst you trial the oats not being there.
> 
> My only other suggestions are not what you would want in the morning lol i tend to start the day with lean steak mince chilli and 200g white rice for brekky lol either that or chicken fajita's


when i cut i usually do Turkey Chill Omeletes for breakfast.... yum!! but atm i figure i better stick to something with carbs


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

oooooo turkey chilli omelettes sound appealing,are they quite yumputious?


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Righty Food yesterday.

First off im going to start be saying it's not ideal im having a major cash flow peroblem in that cash isn't flowing haha Trying to support a house on one income is NOT FUN!! im pretty much at my limit everywhere and i don't get paid till friday, i'll nip out today and buy some little bits, bread, milk and some stuff for the kids but basically what is in the cuboards has to last.

Calories 2,320

Fat 86.9

Carbohydrate 223.3

Dietary Fiber 24.8

Protein 156.7

M1 : Oats, Whey

M2 Greek Yogurt, Blueberrys + Almonds

M3 : Pasta, Ham and Chicken carbonara type sauce (home made not ideal but i put loads of chicken in)

M4 : Whey + yogurt

M5 : Salmon, Potatos and Brocolli

M6 : More pasta and sauce

m7 before bed Potein shake.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

I trained Leg's today, feeling abit lost and unfocused atm if im honest. I'm getting a lot of conflicting advice and it's hard to drawn up a plan and stick to it because what one person thinks is a solid schedule someone else rips apart.

Anyhoo here it is.

Squat

70kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 6

Deadlift (bent knee)

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

Standing Calf Raise

50kg x 20

55kg x 20

60kg x 15

Leg Curl

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

40kg x 8

Leg Extension

50kg x 12

55kg x 10

60kg x 8


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

And onwards to today's funny gym story, I can't believe ive gone a whole week without one of these.

I've only been a member of this gym since Jan and as yet I don't really know that many people, in my old gym I knew most of the regulars by name, but other than a few people I haven't really got to know people here. Anyway one of the few guys I do talk to poped over to where I was working this morning as he often does to say hello. I think he might quite like me, but as yet he hasn't got up the courage to ask my out, but hey that's not the point of the story.

Anyway as he came over he was laughing and would you believe he'd just over heard one of the regular's bragging to his mates about how he was going to get into my pants by the end of next month!!! Really!! Well I'm not quite sure what to say about that! I don't know if I should be flattered that he things my pants are worth getting into or insulted that he's seen fit to tell his mates about it before he's even asked me out!!! Sufficed to say my pants are staying well and truly ON!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Leiela said:


> And onwards to today's funny gym story, I can't believe ive gone a whole week without one of these.
> 
> I've only been a member of this gym since Jan and as yet I don't really know that many people, in my old gym I knew most of the regulars by name, but other than a few people I haven't really got to know people here. Anyway one of the few guys I do talk to poped over to where I was working this morning as he often does to say hello. I think he might quite like me, but as yet he hasn't got up the courage to ask my out, but hey that's not the point of the story.
> 
> Anyway as he came over he was laughing and would you believe he'd just over heard one of the regular's bragging to his mates about how he was going to get into my pants by the end of next month!!! Really!! Well I'm not quite sure what to say about that! I don't know if I should be flattered that he things my pants are worth getting into or insulted that he's seen fit to tell his mates about it before he's even asked me out!!! Sufficed to say my pants are staying well and truly ON!


if they are staying on, then you should wind the bloke right up to see what other sh1te he spouts to his mates!


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

some guys actualy go gym to chat up girls .. too much socializing goes on in some gym .. that's why i go to only men gym no distraction lol ofcourse this is all down to individuals as well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

sizar said:


> *some guys actualy go gym to chat up girls* .. too much socializing goes on in some gym .. that's why i go to only men gym no distraction lol ofcourse this is all down to individuals as well.


too right


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Haha personally im all up for abit of socialising at the gym tbh it's the only place I really get to socialise, but tbh I doubt I'd ever consider dating anyone I met in the gym purely because they are places full of gossip and I would hate for people to think I only go to the gym to pick up guys.

That coupled with if it didn't work out .. ugh it would just be a headache. I know a guy who will only go the gyms at certain times incase he meet's his ex .. I just couldn't be bothered.

I guess it's a good job I'm off blokes really isn't it?

However as for winding him up &#8230; oh that's a GIVEN! Too much fun not too&#8230; sorry knocking guys ego's is the only fun I get anymore haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Leiela said:


> Haha personally im all up for abit of socialising at the gym tbh it's the only place I really get to socialise, but tbh I doubt I'd ever consider dating anyone I met in the gym purely because they are places full of gossip and I would hate for people to think I only go to the gym to pick up guys.
> 
> That coupled with if it didn't work out .. ugh it would just be a headache. I know a guy who will only go the gyms at certain times incase he meet's his ex .. I just couldn't be bothered.
> 
> ...


i used to train at the gym with my ex, and as far as gossip goes couldnt be more right. think she may even be someone elses ex at that gym now to!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah last thing i want is to be the girl thats been "around" the gym... besides it's far more fun being the gym the blokes are slightly wary of because i have a smart mouth and bad attitude.

Besides the i always love the look on thier face when they say "so what are you training for" and i reply "I'm a proffessional poledancer" .. hehe ... guys so don't know how to deal when they meet you in a normal place and realise you arn't this weird breed that only comes out at night to dance.

Actually i'm starting to realise exactly how fuk'ed up my head is, i find the enjoyment in the weirdest things these days ... like the fact that i enjoy saying "no fuk off" far more than the flattery of being chased....and the fact that when a guy ask's me out the reply of no leaps out of my mouth by way of some witty retort way before my mind even process's if i think he's cute.....

it's a sad sad day.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so i am suffering,

Now i realise this isn't very lady like to admit but i left like someones shoved a bike pump up my ass and filled me full of air. My stomach is rock hard and is rather painful, i really feel like i need a good **** (fill in the blanks yourself)

I've had NO MILK!! NO OATS!!! I've had sufficiant fibre why is my body hating me so?!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Could check with your GP if they can run a food allergy test?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Leiela said:


> Yeah last thing i want is to be the girl thats been "around" the gym... besides it's far more fun being the gym the blokes are slightly wary of because i have a smart mouth and bad attitude.
> 
> *Besides the i always love the look on thier face when they say "so what are you training for" and i reply "I'm a proffessional poledancer" .. hehe ... guys so don't know how to deal when they meet you in a normal place and realise you arn't this weird breed that only comes out at night to dance.*


And they call themselves men. Pfft, they don't deserve the title. :lol:

I'm still reading, though things are covered quite thoroughly in here, so I can barely put a word in sideways. I like it though - especially how well written your posts are (second mention I know)!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ak_88 said:


> Could check with your GP if they can run a food allergy test?


blah been there tried that he just wanted to put me on a stupid elimination diet, tbh it's not like i eat a huge variety as it is... come on how hard can it been to work out where the problem is?


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

SALKev said:


> And they call themselves men. Pfft, they don't deserve the title. :lol:
> 
> I'm still reading, though things are covered quite thoroughly in here, so I can barely put a word in sideways. I like it though - especially how well written your posts are (second mention I know)!


haha you should make sure you get a few words in  i like knowing people are listening to my waffle even if it is 90% ****.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Those were my few words :laugh:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok yesterdays food :-

Calories

2,396

Fat

84.4

Carbohydrate

215.2

Dietary Fiber

19.9

Protein

198.9

M1 : Blueberries, Yogurt, Almonds + Whey

M2 : Chicken, Rice and Stir Fried Veggys

M3 : workout whey + Dextrose

M4 : Post Workout : Banana and Rcecakes

M5 : Chicken, Rice and Stir Fried Veggys + Peanut Butter

M6 : Salmon, Potatos and Brocolli

M7 : Yogurt and Whey, Olive Oil.

I've returned my protien to a more normal level, lowering it didn't seem to have much effect to i don't see the point in keeping it low.

I'm still suffered dispite no Milk or Oatmeal yesterday, im doing no milk or oatmeal again today just incase it needs to work it's way out of my system.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Ok yesterdays food :-
> 
> Calories
> 
> ...


nicely planned out .. god they took away your oatmeal away i couldn't live without it.. to be honest as you mentioned lowering your prot you didn't see much effect. it doesn't take a day or two to see difference you will suffer in long term gain will slow down by not having nuff prot .. keep it up .. is def better than having higher carb. :thumbup1:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Mostly I'm really struggling to get the food in, I haven't gained weight in the last 2 weeks which means I know I need to up my game, but im not a naturally big eater and im STRUGGLING!

Im really struggling to hit my current targets, im just not sure how to even begin thinking about raising them again.

Anyone got any idea's for good quality, high density food's?? pref ones that won't break my back account and that I can eat at my desk.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

peanut wallnut

cashew almond .. avacado


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok did shoulders today ya I know but it's the last time im doing them till next week I promise.

*Arnies *

7.5kg x 12

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

*Shoulder Press*

7.5kg x 10 (2 sets)

10kg x 8

*Corner Press *

10kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Dumbbell rear Lat raise *

7.5kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Front Raise*

7.5 x 12

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

*Side Raise*

5kg x 10 (2 sets)

*Rear Delt Row *

15kg barbell x 10 x 3


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so I had a looksie on the web at the price etc of Anavar and lets just say this one income household is going to have to do without, tbh I doubt I found the best place to get it heck im not even sure if the site was legit but it gave me an idea but as a girl who struggles to afford protein powder and her gym subscription its just going to have to stay put legit or not. Tbh I half expected it to be kinda pricey so im not surprised just looked so I knew for the future.

Tbh I think im gonna have to start looking for some pole work just to pay the bills, not sure where to look my old instructor used to find all my old gig's and I haven't worked in quite awhile not really sure where to look on my own it's not something you generally go down to the job centre for. *sigh* im not having a great day tbh I'm trying see the bright side of life but as I'll officially default on my mortgage tomorrow im not feeling too happy and im starting to wonder how the hell im going to manage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

just keep trying to see the bright side and stay posative and im sure things wil sort themselves out!!

cant help on the pole work im afraid, not my speciality ;-0


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Ok so I had a looksie on the web at the price etc of Anavar and lets just say this one income household is going to have to do without, tbh I doubt I found the best place to get it heck im not even sure if the site was legit but it gave me an idea but as a girl who struggles to afford protein powder and her gym subscription its just going to have to stay put legit or not. Tbh I half expected it to be kinda pricey so im not surprised just looked so I knew for the future.
> 
> Tbh I think im gonna have to start looking for some pole work just to pay the bills, not sure where to look my old instructor used to find all my old gig's and I haven't worked in quite awhile not really sure where to look on my own it's not something you generally go down to the job centre for. *sigh* im not having a great day tbh I'm trying see the bright side of life but as I'll officially default on my mortgage tomorrow im not feeling too happy and im starting to wonder how the hell im going to manage.


honestly it's tuff .. i work my ass off every day and i don't pay any bills and i can just afford my food and my expenses supp , gear and clothes and gym membership .so i know how you feel but just take it as it comes .. and when it comes to anavar think your self lucky you dont need mega dose .. lol


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Calories 2,460

Fat 84.4

Carbohydrate 221.4

Dietary Fiber 14.9

Protein 205.0

My tummy was 100% fine yesterday so i've really got to start piecing together the differences between thoese days and the not so fine days.

M1 Whey + Bagel

M2 Rice, Chicken and Veggys

M3 Workout : whey dextrose

M4 Post Workout : Banana and Ricecakes

M5 Rice, Chicken and Veggys

M6 Homemade Bolognaise, Wholewheat Pasta

M7 Greek Yogurt and Whey.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Yesterday was abit all over the place, i didn't go to the gym as im trying to reduce the overall gym work im doing see if perhaps my body responds to a less is more approch.

Heres the food i got stuck in meetings again, i really need to find a solution for something quicky i can grab or eat quietly in the corner, because i hate the fact that my work is getting in the way of my training.

Calories 2,204

Fat 103.1

Carbohydrate 182.9

Dietary Fiber 16.7

Protein 136.8

M1 Bagel/Olive Spread. Yogurt and Whey

M2 Leftover Pasta and bolognaise

m3 Burgers (lean beef no crap in them) white potato and broccolli

m4 greek yogurt and whey.

My tummy was ok again yesterday which is a relief, still can't work out what is causing hte problem though, i might sit down at the weekend and take a good heard look at the last few weeks journals see where foods cross over.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

it's alright you stil managed some food. so it's not too bad. sometiems it happens .. get some meal replacement powder get some fine oat always have some in whey in a shake .. can be used as a meal replacement in a min . so if you don't have time just down that. i personaly hate drinking liquid coz i be starving til next meal which gets me snacking if i feel hungry which is not what you want. or have some nuts in ya pocket easy to snack on cashew walnut or something.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> it's alright you stil managed some food. so it's not too bad. sometiems it happens .. get some meal replacement powder get some fine oat always have some in whey in a shake .. can be used as a meal replacement in a min . so if you don't have time just down that. i personaly hate drinking liquid coz i be starving til next meal which gets me snacking if i feel hungry which is not what you want. or have some nuts in ya pocket easy to snack on cashew walnut or something.


yeah i need to find something quick and easy like that


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Okie dokie did back and chest today.

T-Bar Rows

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

Lat pulldown

25kg x 12

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

42.5kg x 6

Cable Rows

25 x 12

35 x 10

42.5 x 6

Cable Cross overs

15kg x 10

20kg x 8

25kg x 6

Benchpress

20kg x 12

25kg x 8

28kg x 6

Machine Fly's

25kg x 12

35kg x 8

40kg x 6


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Blah ok so im behind

Not a great day yesterday if im honeslt, i spent the best part of yesterday stressing over money and trying to figure out how the hell im going to survive the next month .. ugh. So i skipped too many meals again anyhoo here it is

Calories 1,985

Fat 75.5

Carbohydrate 175.5

Dietary Fiber 10.9

Protein 154.6

M1 Greek Yogurt and Whey, bagel.

m2 Rice and Chicken stirfry.

m3 Workout : whey and Dextrose

M4 Rice cakes and Banana

m5 Chicken, veggys and potato.

Phew .. ok today i missed my workout, i had to take my son to see the educational psycologist, as i belive he's autistic (aspergers to be precise) right now im trying to get someone else to recognise this so perhaps i can get some help with him it's been a long hard battle but im slowely starting to get people to understand that he's just not quite right.

the good news is the lady agreed based on her observations of him over the last month and my questionaire, and meetings with both of us she agree's that he has quite severe aspergers.

Thing is now im stuck, i've fought this long to get it recognised and now she wants me to think "long and hard" if i want to have him diagnosed and certificated. Now honeslty this is what i thought i've been working towards for the past few years but suddenly she's put loads of doubt in my mind.

She says the people with aspergers can lead fairly normal lives and while she agree's that it will make it easier to get him though senior school (a prospect im terrifed about because he WILL NOT COPE in a main stream school)

He's a god damn genious who makes me feel stupid every day of my life but he is just abit "wierd" something other kids will pick up on and kids can be cruel.. also there are simple every day things he just can't cope with and im scared a regular senior school will just be too much for him, honestly there isn't a day goes buy when he doens't get in a fit about something stupid... yesterday it was because his jeans had "evil writing" in them ... go figure!!

Anyhoo she seems to think that the label might harm his chances in later life, yes getting him though school might be easier as we can get im into a school which understands his issues. but he'd always have the label of "disabled" and it might harm his chances of getting a job etc.. which honeslty would be a shame he's been writing/programming computer games since he was 8 .. and now at 10 he's already doing GCSE's.

Ugh ,,, i don't know what to do, my gut tells me to get him the help he needs and help him work out the other stuff later, but still i can understand how if he has to fill in health questionaires for job interviews the word autistim isn't going to motivate people to hire him.

Blah !!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh on the upside my ex presented me with £800 today !!! he's been long term unemployed, and he took a 100% commission based job about a month ago .. he hasn't done very well at it so far but today he made a sale and gave it all to me  bless for all his faults he takes care of his kids.

Anyhoo thats a MAJOR headache gone, it buys me another month of peace as my bills can be paid :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Leiela said:


> Oh on the upside my ex presented me with £800 today !!! he's been long term unemployed, and he took a 100% commission based job about a month ago .. he hasn't done very well at it so far but today he made a sale and gave it all to me  bless for all his faults he takes care of his kids.
> 
> Anyhoo thats a MAJOR headache gone, it buys me another month of peace as my bills can be paid :bounce:


happy for you :thumb:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok phew im back.

Ok so diet and training wise i've had a very very bad weekend, but sanity wise i think it was a very good weekend. Basically having got some money i took the weekend OFF!! off diet off training and i spent the whole weekend with my kids doing stuff we hadn't have enough money to do in a LONG time.

My diet pretty much consisted of every bad carb known to man but you know what it's ok i can deal with that because me and my kids had a great time and i think that is far more important it was nice just for us to be able to chill and have fun.

I have no doubt that the weekend hurt my progress but on a scale of things .. BLAH!!!! i honestly don't care its the first time i've let my hair down since christmas and besides i will still reach my goals, it isn't a race and im not going to feel guilty for living alittle.

This all said im climbing back on the wagon as of today!! back on training back on diet as of this morning.

Not all of my busy weekend was fun and games, i managed to get to the shop and fill my cuboards, bless them they haven't been this full in months so i have no excuses not to eat welll.

Moneywise, ok maybe i spent abit more than i should have, but my backlog of bills from last month are paid, the bills for this month are paind and essentially i don't need to worry about the money situation till this time next month.

Long term im not sure how it's going to work money wise, i need help from my ex to keep the house and kids. The reality of how that is going to work is all abit vauge, he'll earn different amounts each month so the amount of help he can provide will be different each month.

I don't want to go to the child support agency because honeslty i feel we are adults who can nagotiate these things on our own sensibly, besides i don't want to cripple him, i came out of the deal with the house/kids etc i don't need to take all his money too, besides i have a good job i don't actually need that much help.

We kinda briefly talked about it on Friday, i told him i was about £200 short on survival and that if he could try and give me at least that each month i'd be happy, but if he occasionally had a good month and wanted to give me more that was fine too.

tbh it's all just very messy, Right now he wants to give me every penny he earn's but if he does that he'll never get himself sorted. He's living in his parent's and really isn't looking to his own future or moving on, which tbh i need him to do so i can move on too.


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sitting here watching Jeremy Kyle makes it extra great to read about people who can sort things out in a sensible way between themselves when it comes to kids etc. Same here with me and ex, we share our son 50/50, he doesn't give me any money as I get the tax credits, child benefit etc but luckily my student money covers everything. We had a look on the CSA website to see how much they would have suggested he pay, and we went with that between ourselves for the first few months whilst we were both getting sorted out. Hope you manage to get the long term side sorted out but in the meantime, at least you're OK for another month and had the chance to have some fun and catch up a bit.

Can't see that one weekend is going to make a massive dent in the big scheme of training, think of it as a slightly extended cheat to rev you up ready for the coming weeks! Keep it going as I know you will.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so please excuse dodgy photo's ... i want your opinion, honest opinions please i'd rather have the truth than a load of bollock's designed to make me feel better about myself, after all thats why im here right?? if i didn't want help i wouldn't bother posting a journal, sadly i don't know it all i don't have the answers so let rip

Photo's .. NOV 2009.. body Weight about 115lb.



Photo's - Today - about 125lb


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Stephy i can't repy back ... grr ... just on the off chance you read this it's been 3 years or there abouts.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok lets get back to work.

Food yesterday

Calories 2,402

Fat 74.6

Carbohydrate 226.2

Dietary Fiber 16.6

Protein 207.0 829 34 %

It's supposed to be my rest week this week, so i took monday and tuesday OFF the gym let my body recover abit, i don't think i can miss it today because im helping my work colleage but i'll be taking it easy, focusing on him and just doing enough to show him what he'd doing.

I finally managed to buy new scales yesterday and weighed myself this morning and i came in at 123.2lb which honestly isn't great. my last proper wiegh in was 4 weeks ago and i basically haven't changed. Which tbh im really suprised about expecially if you saw the crap i managed to eat at the weekend, i would have thought i'd have gained a couple of lb's from that at least 

i'm not entirely sure how much of the wieght im gaining as actually lean mass, i just feel like it's all going onto my tummy .. blah!

I know i need to up the game with the food but im struggling ALOT i've just never been a big eater, i just feel like im eating all the time and i feel full all the time. I think i might have to start drinking more cal's in form's of shakes because im struggling with solid food.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

Leiela said:


> Stephy i can't repy back ... grr ... just on the off chance you read this it's been 3 years or there abouts.


 Il PM you once you're able to receive i dont wanna clog up your journal haha! thanks x


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

stephy said:


> Il PM you once you're able to receive i dont wanna clog up your journal haha! thanks x


haha clogging up my journal doens't bother me, it's not like there's much else going on in here.

Phew ... ok so mostly im feeling pretty crappy, i can't belive i haven't gained any weight in the last month !!! mostly i'm just feeling ****ty, i lose any and all girly shape as soon as i put on a few pounds and although im still reasonably lean everywhere BUT my stomach i've lost the curves i have at a lower body fat. lets just say when some girls get chubby they get Voluptuous i just get stocky and less feminine.

Im struggling with the food, im still struggling with my stomach though i have to admit it's better now i've cut out the oats ... but i miss them *sob* i'm just wondering why the hell im bothering because im not sure im getting anywhere... *whine*

But most of all i'm fed up of feeling like a *whiny mare* and i just want to shake myself for feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

stop whining you stupid mare you look dam good in your avi , you are being hard on yourself now slap your face and wise up LOL drive by si tryin to perk your depressin a$$ up


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

that's bodybuilding for you .. you get fat you get skiny lose weight put on weight .. thats all just part of it.  you have to love it. so don't worry just as long as you train hard.. you will see result but it does take time A LONG TIME but consistence is the key


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

righty hoo... yesterdays food.

Calories 2,806

Fat 127.8

Carbohydrate 195.2

Dietary Fiber 24.7

Protein 217.4

M1. Whey Shake made with Whey, whole Milk, Peanut butter, yogurt and a bagel.

M2. Whoelgrain breadrolls with cream cheese and Salmon.

M3. Potato, Cottage Cheese.

Workout : Whey and Dextrose

Post Workout : Ricecake and Banana

M4. Chicken Curry and small amount of Rice

M5. Tortilla with chicken, salsa, guacamole.

M6. Whey made with Milk.

Phew ok im trying to get the cals in... trying really really hard.

The good new's in my stomach has settled abit during the past few days, im still abit off but it's no-where near as bad as it was.

Even with quite alot dairy being re-introduced, the main difference is that i've switched to whole milk rather than semi im still not 100% sure if it's the milk or the lack of oats which has settled it so i do plan to slowely re-introduce the oats if it flares off again i know it was the oats rather than the type of milk.

Im concidering tweeking my numbers abit, i've been on a 30p/30f/40c split for a while and im concidering switching to something more like. 40f/30p/30c i'll be *fingers crossed* taking in more cals so the protien will naturally be higher anyway. what do you think?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

I think the fat content is too high Leiela,127g of fats,thats 1143 kcals from fat alone,if you keep going down that road your going to end up a fat chubber,it aint gnr help the muscle building!

Carbs and prot look much more bang on,i'd be reducing those fats down to about 50g or there abouts in your shoes and stop obsessing about the scales,you can totally change body comp and remain the same weight,but its easy to hear that,believing it yourself is another thing entirely lol (i know and yet every time i diet i still drive myself up the wall)

Looked at your pics above,in honesty it is hard to tell whats what,i'd say you have put a little meat on your delts/legs,you are leaner in the before pics so its harder to tell about your back,your midsection is looking a bit blockier in the after pics,my mrs is like you,when she starts to put on weight and smooth out she doesnt get voluptuous like other girls do as well,she has v similar hip/waist ratio you have got so she ends up looking blockier too,too offset it back and delts have to be targetted to give you the impression of curves and taper back.

Dig in and just keep being consistent,its a long slog this,had sooooooooo many days over the years feeling the way you do too,whats the point etc,but that soon passes and you make a little progress which is enough to relight the fires.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

I think the main problem is that i've tried the slow re-composition route, by not really pushing the cal's and hoping that by eating good food and busting my ass at the gym i'd slowely re-compostition.

Tbh pushing the cal's this high is a totally new ball game for me, but having looked at pictures from 2 years ago and seeing very little change i'm just as a loss as to what to do.

I really need to add size to my upper, as you say across my delts and back to give me a curvier look but the slow recomp wasn't making me much progress really, i just feel like i was in a vicous cycle of gaining and losing few inches of fat for very little difference to my lean mass.

Which is why i decided to go for the no holds bar's full on bulk instead, i figured if i busted my ass in the gmy and forced my body to gain "SOME" of it would have to be muscle.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

just remember it's much harder for women to build muscle than men how long you been training ?


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Just over 3 years now


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok yesterday i couldn't get to the gym but i do plan on getting in there today.

Food yesterday

Calories 2,370

Fat 91.5g

Carbs 248g

Protien 136g

Food yesterday was abit of a mess i had a nightmare day running around, taking my son to yet another doctor's appointment then trying to catch up on my work, ended up getting takeaway for tea "Eeek" which i NEVER do but hey i was hungry and it was there so .. arh well.

I'm in abit of a mess atm i feel sooo unfocused, everyone has loads of advice to give and it's all so conflicting im struggling to put together a coherent plan of action.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Leiela said:


> Ok yesterday i couldn't get to the gym but i do plan on getting in there today.
> 
> Food yesterday
> 
> ...


My advice would be to step back for a little, decide who you trust the most

with advice and follow that to the letter for a period of time, maybe 6 weeks

See what that brings and if you don't like the results, as long as you've followed

everything to the letter, then move onto somebody else's advice.

Its when we try to take in all advice that we become stuck, Keep It Simple

is normally best:thumbup1:

Good Luck and I hope you start feeling better about life/training/results soon


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> My advice would be to step back for a little, decide who you trust the most
> 
> with advice and follow that to the letter for a period of time, maybe 6 weeks
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what i'm thinking... gah i hate it when i do this i start something then i talk to people and i start second guessing myself.. BLAH!

Ok so on the diet front, im going to play around with my numbers abit, gonna try and push my protien up now my tummy's seemed to settle, not an easy task concidering there are very few meats i like and maybe cutting back on the carbs abit.

Im also concidering spliting my fats and carbs so i don't eat them in the same meal what do you think??

Carbs im thinking are a must for Breakie, 1 meal preworkout and then 2 meals post... so i think i'd be going with something like.

M1 P + C

M2 P + F

Workout : Protien and Dextrose (P+C)

Post workout (Rice cake and banana) Simple Carbs

M3 P + C (Complex)

M4 P + F

M5 P + F

I've never seperated my fats and carbs before anyone had any experience with it? does it help?

I'm gonna shoot for the same overall cal's as im getting now, but less carbs/fats more protien is the plan, abit of a re-jigg rather than trying to push my overall cal's higher still, because i do feel im slowly just getting soft(er) rather than the goal of gaining muscle so i want to see if my mody responds to more protien.

My main issue is finding nice cheap protien sources that are stomachable, if you haven't noticed yet i really don't like chicken .. blah.. and im not wonderfully fond of eggs either which kinda sucks, i can eat both but it becomes a chore.. and when food becomes a chore i tend to skip meals.

Salmon and red meat are the only ones i really enjoy and both are P + F ... which means these P + C meals are gonna be tough?! Idea's?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Whats the reasoning for splitting the carbs and fats if you don't mind me asking, can't say

I've ever heard of it tbh?

What exactly are your goals??

Another famous saying is fail to plan, plan to fail

Get something down on paper ie diet, routine and stick to it, don't over complicate things


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Whats the reasoning for splitting the carbs and fats if you don't mind me asking, can't say
> 
> I've ever heard of it tbh?
> 
> ...


Im attempting to bulk  specifically to gain some shoulder's. *prays to the bulking gods for shoulders* .... Oh and *writes it down on her christmas list* Early yes but it's never to soon to give santa the heads up.

i belive the theory behind spliting carbs and fats has something to do with fat storage, it's supposed to help keep you lean while bulking. It's abit of a gray area, some people think it doesn't help while others sware by it.

I've never tried it before but as i do feel i'm getting disproportionatly squishy but thought it might be worth a shot, I don't figure on it doing any harm.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Hmm, never heard of that before, I know I'm giving my 2p worth here but I'd just do what

Weeman suggested earlier, lower the fats your eating at present, keep protein at 1.5g per

lean lb body mass and just adjust the carbs to suit your requirements, ie if your still getting

squidgy  then lower them.

Simple really

Are you still training shoulders 2x pwk??

Are you still contemplating Anavar??


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> Hmm, never heard of that before, I know I'm giving my 2p worth here but I'd just do what
> 
> Weeman suggested earlier, lower the fats your eating at present, keep protein at 1.5g per
> 
> ...


No only training them once a week now like a good girl  and letting my body have the day off after it to give them a good rest 

Yes still contemplating the anavar but tbh by bank account is not ready to cover it just yet, also i want to makesure i reasearch it fully, the side affects arn't appealing and it makes me abit nervous. im kinda fond of my girly voice.

Carbs to suit requirements? what is that how much do i need?? protien i get thats worked out by your lean body mass, but tbh i've always gotten confused when it comes to how much carbs and fats i should eat.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Leiela said:


> No only training them once a week now like a good girl  and letting my body have the day off after it to give them a good rest
> 
> Yes still contemplating the anavar but tbh by bank account is not ready to cover it just yet, also i want to makesure i reasearch it fully, the side affects arn't appealing and it makes me abit nervous. im kinda fond of my girly voice.
> 
> Carbs to suit requirements? what is that how much do i need?? protien i get thats worked out by your lean body mass, but tbh i've always gotten confused when it comes to how much carbs and fats i should eat.


 :lol: Now thats a hard question, if you can work out what your maintenance

calories are approx, thats a good start point, we know our protein is x amount

and we know that number x 4 is the calories from protein we're getting

If you cut fats to 50-60g then thats another 450-540 calories so we have

a starting point for carbs, its whatever is left of our maintenance calories

after taking protein and fats into account. Simple eh!!!!:laugh:

Then once we have this we should be able to manipulate carbs to suit our

needs

If your bulking as long as you know your getting enough protein in then

you can adjust the carbs & fats so you lose bodyfat or maintain same bf

Also cardio has to be taken into account

I'm having similar probs atm, wanting to cut enough so I don't lose any muscle,

its a nightmare really.

The only true thing to be said is you have to experiment to find whats right

for you


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> :lol: Now thats a hard question, if you can work out what your maintenance
> 
> calories are approx, thats a good start point, we know our protein is x amount
> 
> ...


Well i've been on 2400 cals for a month and haven't gained or lost anything in a month so i guess thats around about my maintainance.

My lean mass is around 98lb i guess so x 1.5 is about 150g protien which is what ive been on roughly but people have been saying it's not enough. .. but hey lets run with it for a sec ... so thats 600cals from protien, If i go with 60g fat thats another 540 cals. Leaving 1260cals from carbs / 4 = 315g carbs which seems like such a alot of carbs for my little body.

Outta interest according to fitday my "average macro breakdown" for the last 2 months is :- (its alittle lower than 400 because it was lower at the begining and i upped it to 2400 mid way.

Calories 2,313

Fat 88.3g

Carbohydrate 212.9g

Protein 167.0g


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

up the protein to 200 or 220 atleast go for 2g per pound of lean body mass. don't worry about gaining weight you training naturaly you might be losing bit of body fat and putting on little bit of muscle. you be lucky if you put on 1 LB of muscle in a month it takes time don't just up calories for the sake of weights going up all you end up with is fat and water then you need to shed at the end anyway. don't stress as well. just train and enjoy it


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

sizar said:


> up the protein to 200 or 220 atleast go for 2g per pound of lean body mass. don't worry about gaining weight you training naturaly you might be losing bit of body fat and putting on little bit of muscle. you be lucky if you put on 1 LB of muscle in a month it takes time don't just up calories for the sake of weights going up all you end up with is fat and water then you need to shed at the end anyway. don't stress as well. just train and enjoy it


well thats pretty much what i was thinkin of doing, rather than pushing up the cals' "AGAIN" cause seriously there is only so much i can eat. I was thinking of shuffling things around and swapping some fats/carbs for more protien. I don't mind the weight not going up but i'd rather not have much more fat gain unless i know im making progress on the muscle front too.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Leiela said:


> well thats pretty much what i was thinkin of doing, rather than pushing up the cals' "AGAIN" cause seriously there is only so much i can eat. I was thinking of shuffling things around and swapping some fats/carbs for more protien. I don't mind the weight not going up but i'd rather not have much more fat gain unless i know im making progress on the muscle front too.


GAWD i just realised how much of a girl i sounds then ... *slaps self*


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Leiela said:


> Well i've been on 2400 cals for a month and haven't gained or lost anything in a month so i guess thats around about my maintainance.
> 
> My lean mass is around 98lb i guess so x 1.5 is about 150g protien which is what ive been on roughly but people have been saying it's not enough. .. but hey lets run with it for a sec ... so thats 600cals from protien, If i go with 60g fat thats another 540 cals. Leaving 1260cals from carbs / 4 = 315g carbs which seems like such a alot of carbs for my little body.
> 
> ...


So your lean body weight, ie your ideal muscular weight is 7 stone:confused1:

If that was the case then 2400 cals is too much, I think your heads fried from

too many opinions:rolleyes:

PM Zara or Elfintan, both very good women bodybuilders who will be able to

help, they will know much more than me on this, women are from Venus, men

are from Mars:whistling:

Personally wouldn't up the protein, it can make you ill, bloaty and general

feeling unwell, happened to me, 1.5g is ample, too much for some.

Good Luck:thumbup1:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

tel3563 said:


> So your lean body weight, ie your ideal muscular weight is 7 stone:confused1:
> 
> If that was the case then 2400 cals is too much, I think your heads fried from
> 
> ...


my ideal isn't 7 stone  my ideal would be about 8 stone i reccone, but don't sound so suprised  im only twee !! :bounce:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Okie dokie it's monday morning and i have a plan!!

Ok first off i trust marianne's opinion and she think's that the blocks is the way to go from forcing my shoulders to do something so having had abit of a chat with her about the exact routine because i was struggling with fiting it into my life and she's suggested some changes which should allow me to get it done. I'm easing back on the legs/quads and focusing on the shoulders and hitting them hard, i'm going to do this for 6 weeks!! no second guessing myself!! or the plan.

I was fine untll alot of people told me i was overtraining my shoulders but honestly i think it's one of those times .. too many cooks .. yadda yadda. So im going to stick to the plan faithfully for 6 weeks and see what happens.

If i can honestly say after 6 weeks that nothings happened and i did my best then so be it i'll try going back to my old style of training but i'll do so knowing i gave it a shot and i was true to the plan. After all it is only 6 weeks.

Food!! next thing on my hit list.

This is still going to be a week by week judgement thing, for now im going to stick with 2400 cals and see how my weigh go's. For now rather than actively trying to gain weight im going to attempt to eat as much as possible while maintaining my current weight which means i'll be starting on 2400 im hoping this will mean im giving my body enough fuel for growth without overfeeding and you never know fingers crossed i might start leaning down again while im at it. BUT now that ive established that is isn't the protien upsetting my stomach im upping the protien and downing everything else.

I sort of half heartedly tried spliting the fats and carbs at the weekend but what a ball ache is that? blah it was just an effort i couldn't be bothered with. I think sometimes going on a complicated diet for a few weeks at a time in an effort to cut is all well and good, but as im likely to be "bulking" for months and months and months .. i want something easy and simple after all i guess bulking is the time when you should be just enjoying food abit not making food hard.

The main reason for this change is because i do listen and a few people have suggested i'd benifit from upping the protien, and i used to be on alot more than i am right now and i also used to be much leaner than i am right now.

As much as i hate saying it i am feeling like a big girl atm, i don't like how squishy i've become, I've tried upping and upping to food classic bulking style but i really am gaining much more fat than i'm gaining muscle. I figure im a slow gainer, upping the food is all well and good but if my body is determined to remain slow at gaining the muscle then all it's going to do with the excess food is turn it to fat that honeslty i could do without, I do need to remain lean for my dancing you never know when a job will come up and i'd hate to have to refuse a paying gig because i was too chubby to get back on the stage because if that happens then really what have i been doing this for??

Anyway my logic as much as it's often flawed, is that if i eat right, good food and providing my body with enough energy while training HARD i will slowely but surely get were i want it to be. I did a a very half **** cut back end of last year to get lean for my holiday and while i didn't get as lean as i wanted to be (breakups are not good for dieting) i did get to a point where i wasn't unhappy with the way i looked in the mirror and the amount of muscle i had.

Most people seemed to think i looked pretty good, so maybe slowely getting back there wouldn't be a bad move rather than gaining all this fat and slowely clawing my way to a place im unhappy with.

So there we have it .. im back to training shoulders far too much in most peoples opinions, but on the upside im upping the protien.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok i did legs yesterday and i have to say it was the worst god damn workout i've had in ages, i felt rotten, couldn't lift for **** and it was just horrific.


Box squats - 5 x 5 - 85kg (failed my first set at 100kg)

Deadlifts (Sl) 8 x 3 - 60kg

Goodmorning 2 x 8 - 15kg

Lunges 1 x 8 (55kg Failed)

2 x 8 - (25kg)

Walking lunges - 1 x 25kg


I think my performance was to do with the fact tht i've dropped my carbs, hopefully my body will get used to it.

Mostly i've just reduced the portions of the carbs and im having 2 low carb means one mid morning, and one just before bed, im not going low carb as i don't belive it helpful when trying to gain muscle, but just reduce the amount im taking in, overall im gonna try and keep them below 200g for the day.

Food yesterday.

Calories 2,102

Fat 72.4

Carbohydrate 161.9

Dietary Fiber 16.9

Protein 198.5

M1 : Oats, Milk Protien shake

M2 : Salmon, Cream Cheese and Spinach

M3 : Workout - Protien shake + Dextrose

M4 : Post workout - Banana + Rice Cake

M5 : Beef Chilli + rice

M6 : Spagetti Bolognaise

M7 : Yogurt and Protien Shake

I undershot my food abit, i'm still trying to judge the food and now i've reduced the carbs im trying to figure out what i should be replacing them with.


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi Leiela

Would it be better to add in the carbs with meal2 (preworkout) rather than having them later in the day and just have your salmon etc later on. Carbs before workout, more fuel to train? Just a thought.

Cool journal though  :thumb:


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

No training yesterday because i took the day off work for a dentist appointment that got cancelled .. grrr food was rubbish i really suck at low carb all my favorite foods are carbs haha.

Calories 1,919

Fat 72.2

Carbohydrate 126.9

Dietary Fiber 10.7

Protein 190.7

M1 : Oats, Milk and whey

m2 : Prawns, Spinach and poached eggs

m3 : whey

m4 : sausage, potato leeks and brocolli

Going to try and do better today, gonna really plan out my food see if i can't at least get it back into the right ball park.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok food yesterday

Calories 2,359

Fat 86.4

Carbohydrate 192.1

Dietary Fiber 18.9

Protein 204.7

Carbs wehre abit higher than i like.

M1 : Oats, Milk and Whey

M2 : Salmon/Cream Cheese on wholegrain

M3 : Workout Whey and Dextrose

M4 : Rice Cakes and Banana

M5 : Small Potato, Cottage Cheese and Salmon

m6 : Chicken, pasta salad.

Tummy went off again yesterday which is weird when i cut out the oats it did get better, i slowley re-introduced a small portion in the morning (30g) and for 3 days i've been fine then yesterday boom, tummy back to ikk!

It seems abit weird that my tummy would take 3 days to disagree with the oats if they where indeed the problem?? my other theory is perhaps the cottage cheese i had that for the first time in over a week yesterday??

Workout yesterday was shoulders,

Military Press 20kg BB x 3

Corner Press 10kg x 3

Arnies 7.5kg, super set with Front lat raise 5kg 3 x 10

Side lat raise 5kg 3 x 8 (fail)

Cable lat raise 7.kg 3 x 8

Rear Delt Row 15kg 3 x 8

Im in a bit of a pickle all round, my dance instructor has told me about a mini comp (just for fun type thing she's running for all her class's get the "newbies" interested in compeating) thats at the back end of april.

I'd really like to go, not for myself per-say but i'd like to go and support the girls in my dance class. She wants me to perform, not as part of the competition but as a sort of warm up show the girls show them what can be done, she's doing it and she's asked a few of us who are above the level the comp is designed for to join in.

Normally i leap at this sort of thing, they are usually quite small and always loads of fun, but right now i'm not sure my figure is upto squeezing myself into a bikini infront of 200people...ugh.. honestly walking on stage in my current condition is not appealing.

I have almost 6 weeks and tbh im not that heavy right now so i have no doubt i have time to cut and get rid of the worst of the fat, certainly getting myself int good enough shape that i don't look a mess, but *sigh* at the same time i don't really want to mess up what im trying to do on the gain's department either.


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Checking their ego at the door! Seriously some guys need to do this regularly.

You know I'm not a shy withdrawn sort of girl, I've made a living from my body and even though im now professionally retired im not afraid of using it.

If im honest it's like there are two "me's" the first is my day to day self, slightly insecure, professional mum. On a night out or when im dancing, i suddenly brim with confidence, it's not the real me, it's the poledancer "lei".

Hell if a pair of tit's can get me a free drink at the bar then hell im getting a free drink at the bar and when I hit the town I'm usually clothed in just enough not to get myself arrested which generally attracts a fair amount of male attention. Some would say the wrong sort of attention, but I don't care I'm not looking for the next love of my life. As a pole dancer you can't afford to be insecure, you can't be shy or easily offended because honestly if you are you won't last long.

Am I trashy? Yup 110% and proud&#8230;. Till I go home and slip on my fluffy slippers and Pj's and become a far more respectable quieter insecure me.

Overall I don't consider myself to have a big ego I don't think im god's gift to men but I know I can flick a switch and get male attention when I want it, it's part of the profession if I couldn't I would never have survived.

I suppose in that respect I know I can't be ugly but I certainly accept that im not everyone's or even most's cup of tea and that often the sort of attention I get isn't from the sort of guys I'd take home to meet my kids and I certainly never assume that a guy is going to find me attractive even in full 'lei' mode and I always wait for them to come to me.

Some things I live by,

"Never date a guy who spends longer in the bathroom than I do"

"Never date a guy with a bigger Ego than 'lei'

"Never Sleep with a guy before you have met their mother - Two pronged attack a) it weeds out those that are just after a fling, B) if they admit you're a poledancer to their mother, then they aren't ashamed of it and it's less likely to be a problem later on"

And lastly "always date guys who think they are lucky to have you, and stay away from the guys who think, you'd be lucky to have them.

Well Today I met a guy who failed at hurdle number 4.. I loved himself way more than he could ever love anyone else.

Honestly guys do the ab's work?? This guy showed me his abs 4 times in an hour?? Do girls really fall at the feet of guys with abs because I have to admit it didn't impress me. Physically he was nice, good body ripped, but geeze&#8230; I could never compete with that ego. You could just tell that he totally relied on the fact that he had a good body to get the girls&#8230; sorry boys but gotta do better than that, I'd rather have a chubby with a nice smile and a warm heart to a guy who spends more time looking in the mirror than he does having real conversations.

Anyhoo suffice to say his ego is somewhat smaller now&#8230; sometimes im soo soo bad!!


----------

